# Need For Speed: Carbon.



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 5, 2006)

at the edge of new generation and new console gaming the need for speed series just got better from the best..............Ea announced to be launhed the new sew serie of need for speed this year ...Its new Tittle is NEED FOR SPEED CARBON



Need for Speed Carbon new Video




DOWNLOAD :

PART 1 - *rapidshare.de/files/27563932/nfs_carbon_gameplay.part1.rar

PART 2 - *rapidshare.de/files/27563915/nfs_carbon_gameplay.part2.rar


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: neeNEED FOR SPEED NEW SERIES COMMING........DISCUSSION*



			
				killerinstinct2 said:
			
		

> at the edge of new generation and new console gaming the need for speed series just got better from the best..............Ea announced to be launhed the new sew serie of need for speed this year ...Its new Tittle is NEED FOR SPEED CARBON



trailers are here::::::::::*www.gamershell.com/news/30953.html


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: neeNEED FOR SPEED NEW SERIES COMMING........DISCUSSION*

seen the screenies and vidz... to tell the truth I'm not quite impressed....the grafix of NFS MW was extremely beautiful and realistic.... this one seems more of a "plastik" sort !!! Well, as suggested, the gameplay seems interesting but the naming is trashy !!!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Back to just nigh time racing scene I guess. Why can't we have dynamic day and night cycles in an NFS game?


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

yes it should be as cody says.. like the GTA type a clock should be there.. or some mod to have weather control should be there..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

What do these guys at EA have installed in them? Jet Boosters? 
MW is hardly done hogging all the limelight for the Best possible NFS game in the series and they had to come out with Carbon(What kinda title is that?).I mean these guys are blazing fast at everything.Just wish they don't make a hurried release or a polish job.


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

yar i havent played most wanted yet !!! last i played was ug2 ..


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

does anyone know when is it releasing ??


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

its scheduled to release on Nov this year !!!


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

wow thats great..is the release date for pc ,ps 2 ,xbox ,xbox 360..or for all together ??


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

but why is that EA mosly releases games in november?? some special month or wat??


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				go_gamez said:
			
		

> wow thats great..is the release date for pc ,ps 2 ,xbox ,xbox 360..or for all together ??



Yup 4 all available platforms !!!


----------



## Chirag (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Not impressed with nfs:carbon. Nfs:mw was alot better than this, gfx were amazing, everything was so beautiful and real. But in Carbon it doesn't seems so


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

General info about the game....then go to \/

*www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/news.jsp


WARNING:  GAME MOOD *SPOILER*
IF YOU REALLY WANT TO KNOW THE STORYLINE OF THIS GAME THEN GO \/

*www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/news.jsp?id=


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Waiting for this next NFS series


----------



## rockthegod (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The storyline and game details seems real good !!! Hope the gameplay is good too coz I love this series and wud not like to see it flop !!!


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

cant wait to get my hands on this game but 1 thing that bothers me is that i think drift is back and the trailers show the troublesome drifts down the mountain as in u2 ....... but what the hell did them and will do this ..... 

the other thing i hope this game will run with ease on my comp ...... carbon should be rocking


----------



## vmp_vivek (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Check this interview of the developer. He explains what we can find in the game. I can't wait!


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

when i told my 9 yr old brother who also luvs the nfs series about the name carbon he said 





> I think we will race with our car and its carbon copy in the game and when the cops come we can trick them by sending them behind the carbon copy and thereby we can win


 .... not a bad suggestion


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				go_gamez said:
			
		

> wow thats great..is the release date for pc ,ps 2 ,xbox ,xbox 360..or for all together ??


xbox first.and ps2..later will be in pc


----------



## coolendra (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Honestly speaking... it looks promising... lets hope it can keep up to the reputation of NFS MW........


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

How many car's are there in this game.i have noticed in nfsmw that all mercedes car models engine sound same,same goes for porshce and mazda,i don't like this(they have to improve this).i want nissan and ferrari car back in nfs carbon.


----------



## iMav (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> How many car's are there in this game.i have noticed in nfsmw that all mercedes car models engine sound same,same goes for porshce and mazda,i don't like this(they have to improve this).i want nissan and ferrari car back in nfs carbon.


 yeah rite y not as soon as i get in contact with the carbon project head i will convet him ur desire  but till then u will hav to do with wateva is incorporated


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i am serious about that,they have 2 pay more attention towards cars.


----------



## MrAnderson (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Personly I feel they have dragged the series out to far....They should come up with something truely great to impress me.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I am not really a fan of racing games but I must agree that Its graphics is wonderful and i think it will remain the same too in the coming ver also


----------



## iMav (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

bhai log watch the video in this link ..... and u will flip .... so much customization .... it makes u feel like ur dilip chabria

*Go Here*


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

WOW!! thanks for the link mAV3 dude.
the Freedom to increase/decrease the size/lenght/depth of spoilers/bumpers/vents....  is *AWESOM*.
always wanted this.

i'm Glad that multi-vinyl is back. did you see that, we can also change the size & angle of the vinyl.

The wheels looked bland, i think its due to the video quality.

but the interface is DARK, they should give us the option to change the colour of background.

See this for the Unofficial list of cars for NFS-X *nfscars.net/#news_305

I just Wish that EA brings back the *BMW M3 GTR*
then i'll be the HAPPIEST NFS fan in the world.


----------



## Stalker (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@mAV3
thx 4 the link dude......the customization is AWESOME, something they had missed in MW.
Hope they include the Nissan skyline ,the M3 GTR & Tiburon
__________


			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Back to just nigh time racing scene I guess. Why can't we have dynamic day and night cycles in an NFS game?



agreed..........why cant it be more like GTA??


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> The storyline and game details seems real good !!! Hope the gameplay is good too coz I love this series and wud not like to see it flop !!!


the story seems more like a CARBON copy of GTA:SAN ANDREAS,but with more focus on races.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Cool guys...NFS C ddemo is releasing on September 3rd...get that!!


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

nfs carbon :waiting to see the gals in the game.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The game is to be priced around $50(US Dollars).
Real time animation is implemented. The greatest game you can ever expect.

The minimum configurations are:
2.4 GHz Processor
512 Mb RAM
128 Mb AGP Graphics Card
Compatible Sound Card.

She is "*Emmanuelle Vaugier*" the highlight of the game..
*i71.photobucket.com/albums/i149/prasanna7287/0a5009d0.jpg

The Game Cover...
*i71.photobucket.com/albums/i149/prasanna7287/6083639f.jpg

*The Storyline...*

    The Most Wanted Street Racer returns back to his home town to see his mysterious past.

This game is going to be another legend of the NFS Series..
Post ur comments and some other information about this game...

Prasanna.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Review by ign   *pc.ign.com/articles/718/718352p1.html

Did someone asked for Drifting, cops & team mates.

  You got that my NFS Devotees.  *OHhh YEAH*

*YES!!! our good ol'  most wanted BMW M3 GTR has made a COMEBACK in Carbon*
I'm the happiest NFS fan now

The Official CAR list is Announced, actually the first 12 cars are announced.
they are 
2003 BMW M3 GTR 
2006 Porsche Cayman S 
2006 Nissan 350Z 
2004 Lamborghini Murcielago 
2006 Ford Mustang GT 
2007 Audi Le Mans quattro 
2004 Lotus Elise 
1998 Toyota Supra 
2006 Alfa Romeo Brera 
2006 VW Golf R32 
2005 Mercedes-Benz CLK500 
2006 Chrysler® Hemi® 300C® SRT8

more stuffs - *needforspeed.com/


----------



## runeet (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

u know the nfs series is really getting old i think ea has milked the franchise enough, its lke getting repetitive.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@runeet dude, if you wanna complain about the BEST & the Most FAMOUS Racing Game Series in the WORLD, then goto the "Fight Club" & start a thread.

This is gaming section & NO complaints please.

Most of the ppl who've replied in this thread are big FANs of *The Need For Speed* Series.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i will never get tired of NFS.


----------



## RinceWind (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

the NFS series has recently followed whatever new rage is depicted in the Fast and the Furious series of movies.. with Tokyo Drift concentrating on the Japanese drift action, it was obvious that the next NFS would follow suit.

the descriptions of the challenges for NFS:C seem to be directly based on Touge Racing. the final battle in Tokyo Drift was also a rough form of Togue.

All in all, it sounds like fun... but much depends again on the car handling and how teh teammates concept is developed in-game.

Personally, I was actually a bit disappointed with Most Wanted. Somehow, the cars just never felt right no matter how much I tweaked them. Still love to play teh older NFS games, though, including NFSU 1 and 2. Hopefully Carbon will bring back the fun for me.  

_Togue at Wikipedia: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Touge_


----------



## techno_funky (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

damn!!! havent yet played NFS:MW


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Is the released date for demo final 3rd Sept. ?


----------



## uzair (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Carbon is again back to mid night racing..... most wanted is the best till date of all nfs series....I liked the daylight in mw compared to the all night theme in u1,u2 and carbon.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@uzair, i completely agree with you.

Need For Speed went to the DARK for 2 years, then saw DAYLIGHT, & then again is going to the DARK.

I just hope some NFS MODDER makes a MOD for this DAYLIGHT & All Night sh*t, so that we can enjoy both of the worlds.


----------



## iMav (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

raat ho ya din bas gaadi bhagao


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I lovez dark races and the neon lights and the city lights and all that  U2 was thee best


----------



## Games Goblin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: neeNEED FOR SPEED NEW SERIES COMMING........DISCUSSION*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> seen the screenies and vidz... to tell the truth I'm not quite impressed....the grafix of NFS MW was extremely beautiful and realistic.... this one seems more of a "plastik" sort !!! Well, as suggested, the gameplay seems interesting but the naming is trashy !!!!



I will have to agree to that! It looks a whole lot like underground 2. The problem with MW was it's cops. Yeah okay they come by the truckloads! And RAMMING into them in slo-mo may me VEEERY SATISFYING (addictive infact....) but Crash into them very fast / a lot and they are disabled! AND NO DAMAGE TO YOUR CAR! ONLY GLASS BROKEN & PAINT SCRATCHES! Also it does get boring after some time! Just think back to yesteryear...... NFS:HP2. Just 2 police cars on your A** and already they are taking you down!! (MW2 can't do that even with 60!)
But the greatest police in the series has to be from NFS 4 : High Stakes! I love those cops !

Could this NFS be like UG2? When UG was released, the graphics and gameplay was sensational! But UG2 was a dissapointment in both aspects!


LETS HOPE HISTORY DOES NOT REPEAT ITSELF!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

*MW2* !!! again.  

Its *MW*


----------



## Stalker (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: neeNEED FOR SPEED NEW SERIES COMMING........DISCUSSION*

why can't there be a cockpit(......well, not exactly the right terminology) camera in the latest NFS series i think the last was in NFS 5 ...
i wanna see the cars from the inside!!



			
				Games Goblin said:
			
		

> But the greatest police in the series has to be from NFS 4 : High Stakes! I love those cops !



i liked the cops in Hot Pursuit 2 & MW...


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Lot of people complain about no damage modelling in NFS series latest game. The simple reason being that the major car manufacturers dont allow them to show damage modelling. If NFS has to have actual licenced cars, they will have to do away with any kind of damage modelling. Besides, the racer scene is highly illegal and car companies typically want to distance themselves from such illegal activities. Thats the other reason why NFS finds it difficult to incoporate real-time damage modelling.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well ctrl_alt_del, i dont think thats/\/\ the REASON, why NFS games(latest) dont Incorporate REAL-TIME DAMAGE Modelling.

Its because of the game's  SCRIPT (gameplay).

EA actually pays a LOT to the Manufacturers to feature their car in the NFS Games.
So every single title of NFS has LICENCED cars.

What you've pointed out "The simple reason being that the major car manufacturers dont allow them to show damage modelling.", is completely WRONG. Take Colin McRae 04 & 05, that game features Licensed Rally Cars & has the BEST DAMAGE Physics (even the "rear-view mirrors" , Mud flaps breakaway).
NFS U is also a good example.



Just imagine, if NFS MW had the Damage Physics, what a hell would it be to complete the game.

----------------------------------------------------------EDITED word
 __________________________________________________ \/ \/
SUV's Ramming u head-on...... the car  along with us will be TOASTED at the spot.

& take NFS: Porsche, it didn't have a story line, so the damage physics went good with the game.

well i agree with you for this  Besides, the racer scene is highly illegal and car companies typically want to distance themselves from such illegal activities..  i guess thats why FERRARI did'nt make to NFS MW & NFS Carbon.

EA should bring a NFS Title, with a really good story line, DAMAGE Physics (like that of NFS: PU), Day & Night feature (like GTA).
All these should blend WELL.


----------



## iMav (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

damn u guys are so demanding .... if u want the night drive with real damage physics ... (the best 1) ..... take a car drive after 11pm ..... for night drivers ... for day drivers .... i dont need to tell u the time ..... real damage real time .... hav fun ... drive safely


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Agreed that Colin McRae features licenced cars with full damage modelling. But you are forgetting that the cars supplied by manufacturers for Rally races are custom built for them. They have elaborate safety devices, roll cages and crumple zones that enable the cars to handle the kind of treatment that is meted out to them in rally circuits.

However, in case of the NFS series, the car featured are the stock cars without any kind of additional safety devices save for the ones that come in built. There are no roll-cages, are they? Drivers dont wear helmets, do they? Besides, say whatever, the whole NFS series is about over speeding, avoiding regular traffic and evading cops. All this doesnt really go down well with the car manufacturers. Any real depiction of damage modelling will not go down well with these guys. So damage modelling is absent in such games.

As for dying in the game, thats called realism isint it? If one calls for damage modelling, thats obviously because one wants realistic car behaviour. And with reaslisim comes the risk, of loosing ones life, or in this case, the game. Porsche Unleashed had damage modelling and in case you trashed the car beyond repair, there were hardly any chances that you would be in the top three, so competing the game goes bye-bye. Calling for features like damage modelling that are a part of realism and still not wanting to let go of the games arcade_ish_ elements wont do. Either you go the whole hog like complete sim GTR or be confined to an aracde racer.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I don't really think they made any improements in the graphics just by watching that 100 meg video which btw could have been much better compressed ... Except the fog thing I don't really see any difference. Maybe some other video has something better to show... hope that one is compressed better than this ... sucha waste of bandwidth


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@ctrl_alt_del dude, you misunderstood what i was tryin to say.  I didnt mean really DIE, but an expression that "we're toasted"      (sorry, i should have used this word before)


Well i still say the "No Damage Physics" in the NFS game is all b'coz of EA's stupid GAME SCRIPT & not the Manufacturers.
the manufacturers may back-down when the game involves cop chases. (like Ferrari)

EA should give us a option of SELECTING the GAMEPLAY MODE, in the game itself, for playing the game in ARCADE style Driving Physics or SIMULATION Style.
This'll definetly SATISFY both kind of Gamers. (Arcade style lovers & Simulation style lovers (like me).


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

NFS CARBON DEMO UPDATE==

"After recaping the demo release date it has been made clear that its *not gonna be the 3rd of september* but more likley towards the *end of september*. The dowload will still be available from this site under the demo section of NFS Carbon. Well, not great news!"

source=== *www.speednation.43i.net/


----------



## delivi (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I long a long to get my hand dirty on NFS Carbon.
Hai friends please make sure to make digit include the demo of NFS Carbon as soon as it is made available.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I would love to see damage modeling in NFS.

BTW u guys are talking abt it like u r some hot shot corporates in multimillion dollar deals. Damn where do u get all that info???


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I saw a nfs carbon(psp) video, the race they showed was in evening time, not night. So  may be all versions have day/night races instead on only night ones.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> Damn where do u get all that info???



On the internet...try it sometime! Its great!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

check out the BOX Art of NFS Carbon here *www.nfsunlimited.net/ & the PS2 Demo info here *forum.nfsunlimited.net/viewtopic.php?t=12104&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

some info-- "For those who are still playing NFSU or NFSU2 drift mode, FORGET it, because this one is TOTALLY different...you just wont get any good points if you arent at least above 80 mph."

THE PS2 DEMO is OUT on the internet

here's the LINK. *rapidshare.de/files/31392638/Nfs_Carbon_Demo.rar
*nd4spd.ws/uploads/files/NFSC_PS2_Demo.rar 
*www.megaupload.com/?d=TN3I2TI0 


 its in ISO format.
Guys someone burn it to a DVD & play & tell us how's it.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

When is the pc demo coming out ?? And someone plz try and tell how is the PS2 demo


----------



## iMav (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

^ pc demo sometime in september... read it somewhere not sure though


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Ya even i read it ... it's supposed to be released in sept end .... i was asking if the date has been given or not. BTW did anyone try the PS2 demo?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

NFS:C in-game PIC           (source - ****** website)
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/6405/demo3xs8qj1.th.jpg

*img460.imageshack.us/img460/1274/demo1av3gu2.th.jpg


----------



## Stalker (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@s18000rpm
wats that 'crew member' thing?? where do u get all this info??


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm
> wats that 'crew member' thing?? where do u get all this info??



internet yaar..


----------



## hemant_mathur (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Did anyone try the PS2 demo yet?


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Yep "tech_mastermind" is right, these info's are all scattered in the "INTERNET" , all u have to is look around to find 'em.


Crew Members are our TEAM MATES, whom we pick
Crews:
Each crew member will have a certain area that they specialize in.there are SIX kinds of Crew members== Blocker (will swoop in and block an opponent car), Scout (will drive in front of you and show you shortcuts around the track), Drafter (will drive in front of you and allow you to draft them).  Fabricator (will help in modifying your cars visual style), Mechanic (will help enhance your cars performance), Fixer (will help you get out of being arrested).
__________
here are some sites from which i got infos... *nfscars.net/ , *needforspeed.com/ , *nd4spdworld.com
_____________________________________________________

Some Detailed  Damage/Scratches on the NFS C Cars.

Click 'n enlarge the pic & see the scratches on this Lambo
*img530.imageshack.us/img530/7759/needforspeedcarbondamagefm8.th.jpg

To experience , this kinda DETAILs on the PC, we really gonna need a descent Graphics Card.

i'm thinkin about wait till next year & completely Overhaul my HP Pavilion 915g m/b to the Dual Core Proc., 9** m/b with a Dx10 gfx card.


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

NFS: Carbon Car List#2

* 1967 Shelby GT500
* 1969 Dodge Charger R/T
* 1970 Plymouth® Cuda
* 2005 Ford GT
* 2006 Corvette Z06
* 2006 Ford Mustang GT
* 2005 Monaro Vauxhall VXR
* 1970 Chevelle SS
* 2005 Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG
* 2004 Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren
* 2006 Mitsubishi Eclipse GT
* 1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse
* 1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
* 2005 Renault Clio V6

Check Out the Screenshots @ http://www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/theater.jsp?media=screenshots


----------



## Stalker (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

^^all right........the Nissan Skyline is back!!


----------



## uzair (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *MW2* !!! again.
> 
> Its *MW*



Yes man... we need a second edition of most wanted 2!!!

From the carbon trailers i can say the graphics are not so or extremely good...
MW was awesome...The thrilling music during chase scenes are simply mind blowing...


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Hey any idea to change ur cars in career mode..I have unlocked most of them..Suppose i have one car and i want the unlcoked one ..How do i get it and i think unlocked ones can only be taken by starting a new career and they are meant for quick races


----------



## rockthegod (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

guys... watch all the videos in YOUTUBE... they r really awesum..

** Canyon Chases.
** Extreme Customisation
** Crew involvement
** Intelligent Cops
** Totally new race modes
**LOTS OF MORE THINGS !!!

Ahh... Can't wait till November !!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Hey any idea to change ur cars in career mode..I have unlocked most of them..Suppose i have one car and i want the unlcoked one ..How do i get it and i think unlocked ones can only be taken by starting a new career and they are meant for quick races


Go to the nearest car shop (near your safe house) and buy another, now enter your safe house again and go to Car Select and choose the one you need!


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I am waiting for Test Drive unlimited rather than carbon. 
*More open gameplay
*day night cycles
*character oriented
*whole hawaii to roam and race(city+green+beaches etc)
*cars+bikes
*better visual feel then carbon(oh yes , i am a nfs fan but i have seen the vids and screen, look amazing)
*Just see this video  Download 36 MB


----------



## most_wanted (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

hello everyone! i am a new user so hi to ya'll well there will be ove 50 cars, COPS, the ablity to recruit crew members, you will have to work your way through city parts by defeating other groups, and every car has its own DAMAGE MODELING. there are two main highlights i.e. there will be three car classes they are exotic-it will contain cars like the gallarado and likes second is the muscle-it will contain cars such as the 67' camro etc and the third is tuner- this will contain cars such as the supra, lancer etc. The other highlight is AUTOSCULPT the amazing ability to customise cars to an untouched hieght as you can see in the videos as www.youtube.com and you can customise all cars!


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The  PC system requirements for Need for Speed Carbon are the following:

{probably MIN. Requirements, as DX10 is coming}

Windows XP Service Pack 2 (32-bit Version) orWindows 2000 Service Pack 4 
CPU: 1.7 GHz or better
*Ram: 1GB *
DVD drive: 8x or faster DVD drive (Europe, CD drive for north america).
Disk space: 3 GB or mehr 
Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible

[More At Source *www.nfsunlimited.net/#12298]

[Not Conformed at Official EA website]


----------



## Stalker (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

^^ 1 GB RAM!!!
looks like i may hv to upgrade soon........


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

wat are these minimum or recemonded


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Demo is coming,wait some hours.

Check that website: *www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#3508


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

What the hell, 1 GB ? No wai! Thats Vista's bare req! Fakez


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

512Mb is minimum and 1GB is recommended requirement.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

When's the demo coming out ?? ne updates ?? I think it'll be on 9th Oct (exactly 1 month b4 the gamez official release date in US). Please keep this thread updated as I find it increasingly difficult to wait thru these long painful dayz []


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I can't wait anymore for demo.

NFSPLANET (the popular website of need for speed series) said:

[highlight]The demo of Need for Speed Carbon will be released end September / beginning October and you'll be able to download it here.[/highlight]


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

No more IDIOTIC (Super) Performance Upgrades in CARBON. 

The AI has been worked upon & so as the Performance Upgrades.

In Most Wanted a small Fiat or VW car will *Effortlessly* overtake you when you are *FLAT-OUT* in Porsche Carrera GT, but no more...Now VW Golf GTi, or any other beginners car can't keep up with a car like a Lamborghini Murciélago, or BMW M3 GTR.

*The Q&A session with Need for Speed Carbon producers*, read this article *www.nfsunlimited.net/article/20 

Good News for XBOX owners, "Need for Speed Carbon demo for Xbox360 is available on Xbox Live Marketplace" File Size- 1.06 GB.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Great News !


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Read These info (from NFSUnlimited)... This makes my condition worse coz I can't wait 4 the demo any longer....  I am getting restless....

"Carrer will start with with a canyon chase with our old friend from Most Wanted, Cross. Of course your car is crashed at the end of the chase meaning you'll have to start all over, but the starting car choices are bit more interesting: Chevy Camaro SS (Muscle), Alfa Romero Alpha Brera (Exotic), or Mazda RX8 (Tuner). Carreer then continues with you taking over territories by winning the races (you got a glance of that in the recently released Xbox 360 demo)."

"Online has 8 different modes including the all new police modes: Pursuit Knockout and Pursuit Tag. In Pursuit Tag the "driver is in a race car and everyone else is police. The goal is to be the race car for the longest amount of time". Pursuit Knockout is like the original Knockout, except the driver who is knocked out becomes a cop with a mission to stop the remaining racers. It seems that the cop modes are extremely fun as the reviewers were more than satisfied with them."

"Remember the Collector's edition? It will contain "12 new tracks, six new challenge series missions, and 10 exclusive cars including the 92’ Nissan 240 SX, 07 Jaguar XK, Pagani Zonda, 06 Camero Concept, and the 06’ Koenigsegg CCX".


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Final Carlist:    I can feel the Koenigsegg CCX's power running in my veins 

*Officially confirmed cars:*

* Alfa Romeo Brera
* Aston Martin DB9
* Audi Le Mans Quattro
* BMW M3 GTR (2003)
* Chevelle SS 1970
* Chevrolet Camaro SS 1969
* Chevrolet Corvette Z06 2006
* Chrysler 300C SRT-8
* Dodge Challenger Concept
* Dodge Charger R/T 1969
* Dodge Charger SRT-8
* Dodge Viper SRT-10 2006
* Ford Mustang GT
* Ford GT
* Koenigsegg CCX
* Mazda Mazdaspeed 3 2006
* Mazda RX7
* Mazda RX8
* Mercedes-Benz CLK 500
* Mercedes-Benz SL65 AMG 2005
* Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren
* Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX 1999
* Mitsubishi Eclipse GT 2006
* Nissan 240SX
* Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
* Lamborgini Gallardo
* Lamborghini Murcielago
* Lotus Elise 111R
* Nissan 350Z
* Plymouth Cuda 1970
* Porsche Carerra GT
* Porsche Cayman S
* Renault Clio V6 2005
* Shelby GT500 1967
* Subaru Impreza WRX STi 2006
* Toyota Supra
* Volkswagen Golf R32
* Vauxhall Monaro VXR


*Unofficial cars:*

All cars on this list are based on video footage and screenshots. They might appear in the final product.

* Audi TT Quattro
* Dodge Charger 2006
* Jaguar XKE
* Lexus IS300
* Lotus Europa S
* Mitsubishi Lancer
* Nissan 180SX
* Pagani Zonda S
* Porsche 911 Carrera
* Toyota Corolla
* Toyota MR2
* Toyota Sprinter TRUENO


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

"Even though you kick Cross’s a s, you end up crashing your ride in a construction area"

Bloody Sh t !!! just when i thought i'll kick some rival's Ar e with my BMW, EA says your CAR i.e., The Beast BMW M3 GTR will be Trashed in a construction zone  

Man what the F ck!!! cant we start atleast one Career with our Old Car.

EA better repair  the Car (BMW M3 GTR) & make it available again, when we are mid-way through the career (in game).
Coz I (maybe we) spent a LOT of TIME, as a result Kicked soooooo many Cops 'rear' & those BlackList Punks 'rear', JUST To GET BACK the AWESOME BMW M3 GTR from that Punk A s Bi ch - Razor.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

There's a wild speculation in gamespot forums that the demo will be coming on 9th or 10th october. Thtz 2-3 dayz... lets see !!!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The xbox360 demo is already out on xbox live marketplace.


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

How come The ps2 and 360 demos have come out and theres no sign of pc demo.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

be greatful that the game is releasing on PC , or like other games it wud have been a console exclusive . 
one bad news, splinter Cell 5 will be Xbox360 exclusive.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Hey guys wait 3-4 days for the pc demo of need for speed carbon.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Will it be on the digit dvd next month .. i hope for it


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Hey guys wait 3-4 days for the pc demo of need for speed carbon.



yees.. yeeeeesssssssss !! The speculation seems evry whr that PC demo will release on 10th Oct PST !!! (i.e. on 11th Oct in India, still 4 dayz to wait it seems) !!!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Just hoping they wont postpone it again


----------



## return_of_vengeance (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i watched vids of nfs carbon for xbox & ps2 on www.youtube.com & i just decided to buy an xbox 360 after it.....but i will wait for 1-2 months....do u think xbox 360's price will slash after diwali?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

BAD News For DRIFTERs

"The Need for Speed Carbon Demo drifted on to Xbox Live Marketplace, and it's clear that* drifting sucks.*
Immediately they realized that the drift mode is not that fun, but therefore *autosculpt is awesome*..."

Source - *www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#3535


----------



## iMav (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

17th november release ..... wait is getting impatient but well i will hav to wait .... gotta get my pc over hauled


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> 17th november release ..... wait is getting impatient but well i will hav to wait .... gotta get my pc over hauled



But i saw a video in which they written Release date is 1 November.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> But i saw a video in which they written Release date is 1 October.



error: 1st Nov 

ahh... I feel like getting tremendously impatient for the demo. When will these f***ers release the demo !!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I don't wait anymore for the demo.First they saw demo will realese on 3rd september then they saw end of september.What the hell is EA doing ?????


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Maybe EA is trying very hard  to give "US" PC GAMERS the BEST  VERSION of 'em all(PS3, XBoX360, Wii..)

I HOPE i'm Correct 


__________EDITED_________

Official *Minimum* System Requirements

SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS
OS - Windows 2000/XP
Processor: 1.7 GHz or faster
*Memory: 512 MB RAM*
*Hard Drive: 4.7 GB*
DVD Drive - 8 SPEED
Video Card: 64 MB*
Sound Card - DirectX 9.0c compatible
DirectX - Version 9.0c
Online Multiplayer: 512 Kbps or faster; 2-8 Players
Input - Keyboard, Mouse
Optional: USB Steering Wheel / Dual Analogue Gamepad

*Supported chipsets: NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4200 or greater (GeForce MX series not supported); ATI Radeon 8500 or greater. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported. DirectX 9.0c is included on this disc and may require the latest drivers for your video and sound card. Notice: This game contains technology intended to prevent copying that may conflict with some DVD-ROM, DVD-RW and virtual drives.


----------



## Darthvader (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well its exactly the opposite


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

first the Demo is delayed for sooooooooooooo long, now the Game itself is going to be delayed.

News @ www.nfsplanet.com 

"NFS C: Delayed release in Germany?	
As it seems the release date of Need for Speed Carbon has been moved to 9th of November...initially November 2nd was planned.
It's not sure yet, if this only affects Germany, or all Europe...

As soon as we get response from EA, you'll get to know here" *www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#3546


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

ea going MS way .... create hype and then make them wait


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

NFS carbon already on torrents before official release, May be fake. 4.2 gig torrent, Sad.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

is that true??? nfs c already on Torrent???

how can it be, even the demo is not relased yet!!!!!!!!

for PC or for Consoles????


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



> For all of you who still think this *MIGHT* be real:
> 
> 1) Go to *nforce.nl/index.php?switchto=nfos&menu=sections&sectionid=2
> 2) Look for "Need For Speed Carbon" - do you see it? No, you don't. Do you know why that is? BECAUSE IT HASN'T BEEN RELEASED! If you don't see it on NFOrce, then you are downloading a FAKE.



i got this frm one of the torrent sites .....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

[strikethrough]well if the demo is released on console then it wont be on nforce showcase anyway...[/strikethrough]
sorry thought u meant nvidia nforce showcase


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well guys, i've come across some files that're on Rapidshare, it has 9 parts each with average size of 300MB. No mention about which version. (PC,PS2,XBoX...)

So do you guys think its all a FAKE.

I'm on limited Download type Bandwidth, so i cant try it now.


----------



## iMav (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

are u stupid it is fake ..... please read he post abv ..... *IT IS FAKE*


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

whats this nforce  all about????

& mind your words dude.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@mAV3: That was uncalled for. Mind your words here.

@s18000rpm: Basically its a site that keeps track of the games. movies and other stuff that gets released by the groups like RELOADED, RAZOR 911 etc. If you come across a file on p2p networks and you are not sure if its genuine or fake, you just head over to this site and look for the file's information.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

that release is a FAKE Edition... Visit GAMESPOT forums of NFS:C and ther's all wwhizzzzzzzz abt this fake release. Some of them actually downloaded the huge compressed file with a password only to find out that it contains FIFA that too a console edition....

too bad for ppl hungrily waitin 4 da demo....... !!!


----------



## puneet_jay (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				go_gamez said:
			
		

> does anyone know when is it releasing ??



release date 4 india
pc : 31st October

USA
pc : 2nd November  

Waitin 4 this one 2 come out !!!!!

n ya all d releases on d net r fake...ppl hve got them n clarified it...


----------



## iMav (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

ah i dont think ea will be releasing in india first then in the US!!!

and guys chillax no harm meant .... if offence taken me sorry ... v all friends here


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

PS2 demo available @ torrents site.Waiting for PC demo...release date of nfsc has delayed.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> PS2 demo available @ torrents site.Waiting for PC demo...release date of nfsc has delayed.



PS2 demo was available 4 a long time and NFS:C release date has been delayed only in Europe. In US, it remains same.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Par pc ka demo kab aayega ??


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> PS2 demo was available 4 a long time and NFS:C release date has been delayed only in Europe. In US, it remains same.



i know ps2 demo was available for a long time.
Oh thanks god release date has delayed only in europe.
__________


			
				hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Par pc ka demo kab aayega ??



Mujhe gussa aa raha hain EA par.Don't know when they release the demo for pc.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

*Thanx Ctrl_Alt_del, for clearing my doubt about the nforce thing.*

i just got Over-Excited with this NFS Carbon game. thats why i was searchin like a maniac & askin un-related Questions.

@mav3 , let us be Friends

Cant wait no more.

Demo or No Demo, I'm just HOPING that EA doesnt Delay the Launch of the Game here in India.

When Most Wanted was released, i got it only in December. (b'coz of delay/no stock @ Landmark- Chennai & B'lore).


IMPORTANT:::: Guys If You are a TRUE NFS Fan, then please Buy the Original Copy of the Game like Me, as we want MORE development in this series in future. (like AutoSculpt).

& dont forget to CURSE the 'Sony Corporations' for their selfishness.
PC gamers wont be be seein any Official FIA F1 Game, GTA Liberty City Stories, Vice City Stories, Official FIA WRC Game.
B'coz they've bought the Respective License for games for their PS2/3 .

If sony has a Competetor, then it all those Other Consoles(XBoX360, Wii...) Only.
Why the Hell do they Affect us PC Gamers??????


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

man just watch this clip of GTR2, amazing REPLAY features.
*youtube.com/watch?v=2flx5Q4iG7Q&mode=related&search=

Why doesn't EA incorporates their old game's "F1 Challenge '99-'02"  Reply Function into the NFS Series. 
even the "Camera Angle Freedom" (with which we can manually adjust the Angle of Camera) should be given in future NFS Titles.

& definitely the *In-Car View* should be brought Back with detailed Interiors of car. at the same time the particular Car's Speedometer should be used in the HUD, when not in In-Car Camera. (just like the good Ol' NFS Porsche Unleashed


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

EA don't know how to make cockpit view in cars.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Actually EA knew how to make the Cockpit View till NFS 6 (HP2),   after that i think new Game Developers/programmers were takin in & the Old Guys FIRED.  
or is it with the NFS Project Head????  
Since NFS HP2, the NFS has gone Major Transformation, e.g. Simulation Type Driving Physics was DUMPED for Arcade Style Racing, NFS went totally for Illegal (the underound series,  Most Wanted!!!) Races.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Since NFS HP2, the NFS has gone Major Transformation, e.g. Simulation Type Driving Physics was DUMPED for Arcade Style Racing, NFS went totally for Illegal (the underound series,  Most Wanted!!!) Races.



I think this increased the popularity of the NFS series.....especially with the different customizations 4 ur car, which wasn't there in the older NFS series


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

well i think thats wat has made nfs wat it is .... i saw burnout and if i compare it to nfs mw .... its kinda boring


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i dunno about Burnout, does it have simulation type driving Physics or arcade?? (like MW) ,coz I havent played any PS2/ console games,.

The custmization is *COOL* , no doubt about that, but the Driving Physics really sucks *BiG Time*.

  All cars of particular class (tuner/exotic...) have same driving physics. 

********************
*Below are just My Opinion*
********************

I Mean EA is just *INSULTING* the 1000s of hours & years of development not to mention the money (Millions of Dollars),...... the Engineers/Designers work to make a Car (e.g. Porsche Carrera GT, Merc-McLaren SLR, Lambo's, Koeniggseg.....). 

& they do Insult the Manufacturer like Porsche, Merc-McLaren, Lamborghini, Mitsubishi in their last NFS title, by letting down the Car's handling, Just think how the reaction would have been when the Guys at Porsche see a puny a*s VW Golf or Fiat Punto Overtaking their  MASTER PIECE - the Porsche Carrera GT when flatout in-game.

 coz these manufacturer spent Millions of Dollars in the development of their car.
so much of time spent in developement is the reason, these cars can take a 55-60 degree corner at speeds well over 190kmph!!!
+++++++++++++++++++++++

If you've played NFS5 (Porsche Unleashed), then you know how difficult it is to take the "HairPin" turn in Monaco Circuit with a Porsche 911 GT1 !!!!
if you overpowered your car- then you're car will do a donut & if you go too slow, your opponents overtakke u.

I really loved the opponent's car physics too, coz if you gently hit them in "rear quarter" they'd also loose control   , their car turns around (like PIT maneovere - GTA SA driving school). 
but the same is not possible Most Wanted, the Opponent's car have kinda ARMY Tank Physics, you cant move them, but they can!!!

the NFS 5 is really a reasonable game.  
++++++++++++++++++

EA is trying to save MONEY  , coz making a Simulation Type NFS game will cost hell lot of more for them to make, coz then EA has to pay the Test Drivers who give them respective input (info about handling of particular car, & improvement in same after parts upgrade)

Wouldnt it be NICE     if  EA incorporates Colin McRae 05's ,Driving Physics & Damage model  , GTA's Clock   & Mafia type GREAT Story Telling   ---*ALL* in a future NFS Title.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

NFS exactly isn't saving money by dishing out arcade style NFS. Whats its doing is trying to make more money by drawing in the casual gamer who would be normally intimidated by real world handling and physics. I know many gamer friends of mine who noramaly don't touch the racing genre save for NFS. Thats only because its easy and fun to play. Agreed, NFS will be making its fan a happy bunch if it incorporates all that you listed, but then it will be loosing out on potentially double the number of new gamers who wouldn't touch the game with a 10foot pole.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

yeah Ctlr..., i understand that NFS is just for FUN, 

NFS 5 (factory driver) was toooo much for my litle cousin bro.(aged:12), who dumped that game for NFS MW, now after playinng for a month he's at BlackList # 4.

NFS is for everyone, it doesnt matter whether you are a 6 year old kid or a 30 year old man. Anyone can play it.

I was just giving my Views about the game & how good would i be to hav it (simul..) back, coz i LIKE Simulation Style Racing MORE.



If only i/someone can gather a lot of Simulation  type Racing  Lovers who wanna see Simulation in NFS, I/they can send EA an e-mail & create a website, & Hope that EA makes another *Original Feature in their NFS Series*--- *"Option to Select Arcade Style Racing <or> Simulation Style Racing".* (like autosculpt)

That would be like a Dream Come True


----------



## Stalker (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@s18000rpm

If u like simulation style racing, u will love the collin Mcrae Rally series

man.......cars r almost IMPOSSIBLE to drive with a keyboard in that game!!!


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Colin macrae is one hell of a game , awesome . But i agree with ctrl_alt_del that arcade style racing draws more buyers . Of all gamers i know , each and everyone likes NFS series , not much ppl like simulation style racing . I'd like NFS to remain arcade style.
__________
btw , chk this video preview of NFS carbon (33 MB)
*trailers.gametrailers.com/gt_vault/t_nfsc_vp_gt.wmv


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

**********
OFF- Topic
**********
@Stalker & @tarey_g dudes, i happen to have two titles Colin McRae 04 & 05 (CMR) in my PC.
To tell you the Truth, the CodeMasters (CMR developer) guys went toooo detailed with the car physics. (CMR 04- v1.0). Man, this game is one of the reasons i bought a GamePad (PS2 Clone- Rs.400/-).
Its really Impossible to control the car with Keyboard.
--With the gamepad, we just need some time to understand & get used to the Driving Physics of the Cars. After that we can win TWO of the ChampionShip mode.

Man its a Tactical & Strategical game.

i LOVE the way we have to save the car for TWO Stages (1 day/1 stage)  from Extreme Damages in Chapionship mode is a Superb Game design.

**********
Back to Topic
\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/

Guys i'm not trying to critisize EA with their Arcade Style Adoption in NFS Series.  Its Just that they have GONE Tooooooo FAR with the Car's Driving/Handling Physics in NFS Most Wanted.

I mean its sooooooo irritating when I (maybe we) try to accelerate very fast(when NoS is Empty), the cars just slide sideways, & i end up facing the opposite way facing the Da*n Cops.

the cars handled very nice (in  terms of Arcadish driving) in NFS HP2.


----------



## iMav (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

cmon guys its too bugging at times wen ur car starts to ride like an ambassador ..... how wud hv beaten razor in that scenario ..... the thing is its difficult to predict the computer's level of damaging the car and r damaging .... if u see the game even as it is now .... hardly ever does the opponent bang the wall and well no matter how much u play we all bang the car more often than not plus to add to the trouble is the traffic .... so i think nfs is better as it is now .... coz then the movie thing will not be fun anymore


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Initially I was a sole hardcore FPS fan and didn't like the racing genre much. But I encountered NFS:UG1 and it was like a breeze changing me all over. Next I hated NFS:UG2 (dunno wy)... but again NFS:MW was simply rocking. I tried to play GTR and went frustrated coz I was not familier much with techical terms involving car engines. 

To say the least, the arcade style driving with cool graphics and story with pumped up soundtracks was the reason that I liked NFS so much.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well it would have been really FUN time with NFS MW +Simulation+ NFS Porsche Traffic Car AI.

In NFS Porsche , Man its so FUN when you freak out a Traffic Car by overtaking him (giving him a cut), that it would move in Zig-Zag way trying to recover & in the process taking your Oponent down.

Hmmm    i just MISS those Traffic AI's of NFS PU.

If this was the scenario with MW, we could not only take  Razor Down, but also have Fun with Cops.

in MW, i guess there's NO AI for the Traffic Cars, coz with slightest touch, they crash   & dont recover.

By the Way do you like the "Catch-Up" sh*t, EA has come up with??????

##########
*note: The system requirements for NFS Carbon is stated with only 256 MB RAM minimum, not as the 512 MB supposed before. *


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

###########

i really dont know on this matter as i dont have a Gfx. card.-->>  does the Cars in NFS MW get dirty, or   get water drops on their body (like  cars in GTA), coz i run the game at lowest settings (with lvl 1 reflections) , when it rains on, the rain drops just dissappear, they go straight thru my cars Top.

 One big Flaw of all the games.(not only nfs, but all genre games ever made)==>> In all the games you must've noticed,, all the cars (traffic cars) look as same as yours, in terms of Reflections (clean).

Is it the Devlopers lazyness, or is the   Game Engine???????

in MW, all the other traffic cars, Trucks are as clean as our Car. Why?

i mean atleast the vehicles ,like Taxi, SUV's, Cement truck, Garbage Truck... should look some what dirty.

& not like GTA SA cars.
each cars should look different in reflection.

i saying this coz, game developers have access to latest tools & technology, then why are they still using same old reflection settings????

After playing Colin McRae(cmr) 05, which was released in 2004, sometimes its boring to see all those clean (high reflection) traffic cars.
In CMR 05, the car gets dirty as we drive, & if you drive Off-the route, it gets dirty Quicky.
these ideas/innovations can be applied in any games.


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i guess they are gonna release the demo of nfs: c exactly one day before the release date of full game


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i suspect now, that the Game for PC, has not yet been finished. (coz of many bugs).
or could it be that they are testing the game with VARIOUS PC Configs. (low end to High end, Motherboards, Onboard Gfx....).

I just Hope they rid Bugs/Glitches from the game before release,( like Most Wanted (pre-unlock of bonus cars).

How great it be to have the *Porsche '74 911 Carrera RS*. the Muscle Car of Porsche  
man!!!! that car ScEAMMMEDD like Hell in NFS Porsche Unleashed.

i Just hope that EA gives this Legendary Porsche some importance & puts it in Next NFS title.
Why is EA not making any Add-On cars?????????


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> **********
> OFF- Topic
> **********
> @Stalker & @tarey_g dudes, i happen to have two titles Colin McRae 04 & 05 (CMR) in my PC.
> ...



dude , i have the same gamepad u have , and me too played colin mcrae on that , playing with keyboard is not that difficult but the real feel comes on a gamepad with the vibrations as we collide or go on a rough uneven path.
I am a huge fan of the colin mcrae series. And yes the damage is the best part, trying to conserve ur vehicle for the second race and try to be in a higher position in the tally at the same time  keeps the tension high. The levels are beautiful and the weather conditions while racing are immersive.

But colinMcrae is not the game my cousin bro will like to play with me in multiplayer , for the ppl who just want to jump in a racing game and have some fun NFS is the answer.
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ###########
> 
> i really dont know on this matter as i dont have a Gfx. card.-->>  does the Cars in NFS MW get dirty, or   get water drops on their body (like  cars in GTA), coz i run the game at lowest settings (with lvl 1 reflections) , when it rains on, the rain drops just dissappear, they go straight thru my cars Top.



Cars in NFSMW get scratches when u collide to other cars or with any other object. The raindrops are there on the car rendered only in ps2 supporting cards.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@ tarey, "ps2 supporting cards"?,
did you mean  it is rendered only in PS2.

But the quality of Graphics is Waaay better in PC, then why no rendering of rain drops in PC game.

Me & my Cousin bro LOVE playing Colin McRae 04 & 05 Multiplayer (split screen).
My cousin is unbeatable in Gravel roads, I'm best at Tarmac Roads & the roads (gravel & tarmac) which have lots of HairPin Turns.
we both take the Peogeot 206
every time we race in Spain & USA (tarmac stage) My cousin will say, "go !!! Disappear. "

& scold(jokingly) me that i'm cheating, whenever i get ahead of him from start line (i think i launch at perfect time).

If the *SplitScreen* makes a comeback in future NFS Title, then again NFS will out sell other Arcade Racing games.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

What he meant was graphics card that support Pixel Shader Model 2. Higher to mid-end cards support this feature where you can see rain drops fall on your monitor and then trickle down. Cool feature indeed but its option is grayed out in low-end cards.

Also the cars actually get dirty (a bit) and scratched a lot! I never noticed it till until I pushed up all the settings to max.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

ooops  my mistake.

you can see some scratches in low settins also.

I think NFS Carbon will run just like Most Wanted (in low end PC). 
coz its min. equirements are just as those of Most wanted. (min. 256MB RAM)

*people with low end PC will suffer of frequent Lags in  the game, coz we'll be racing against more than 10 cars (some race modes). so the onboard gfx. & the Processor  will have to do some HEAVY work to render all those cars.*
My Advice:  prepare your PC with atleast 1GB RAM & a decent gfx. card.

as  the sound data, car sounds (advanced, coz it'll support 5.1 channel), & game background music will load into RAM.
as it does in MW.
in MW the following file loads into the RAM - "MW_Music.mus" from "\NFS - Most Wanted\SOUND\PFDATA" folder. (this file is the changing background music of the Intense Chases).

What game engine are EA using for NFS MW & Carbon. is it there own like Rockstar's RAGE.

Carbon is priced around $40!!!!!!! thats nearly 1900 bucks.
do you think its a bit overpriced.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

*Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

The official PC system requirements for Need for Speed Carbon are the following:

Windows XP Service Pack 2 (32-bit Version) orWindows 2000 Service Pack 4 
CPU: 1.7 GHz or better
Ram: 1GB 
DVD drive: 8x or faster DVD drive (Europe, CD drive for north america).
Disk space: 3 GB or mehr 
Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible

Supported additional controllers
Logitech Rumblepad
Logitech Dual Action
Xbox 360 Wired Controller
Logitech Momo Racing Wheel
Logitech G25 Racing Wheel


Graphics card with 64MB or more ram with the following gpu
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4200 
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4400
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4600
NVIDIA GeForce4 Ti-4800
NVIDIA GeForce FX Series
NVIDIA GeForce 6200
NVIDIA GeForce 6600
NVIDIA GeForce 6800
NVIDIA GeForce 7300
NVIDIA GeForce 7600
NVIDIA GeForce 7800
NVIDIA GeForce 7900
ATI Radeon 8500
ATI Radeon 9000
ATI Radeon 9100
ATI Radeon 9200
ATI Radeon 9500
ATI Radeon 9550
ATI Radeon 9600
ATI Radeon 9700
ATI Radeon 9800
ATI Radeon X300
ATI Radeon X550
ATI Radeon X600
ATI Radeon X700
ATI Radeon X800
ATI Radeon X850
ATI Radeon X1300
ATI Radeon X1600
ATI Radeon X1800
ATI Radeon X1900
Supported resolutions: 640x480 / 800x600 / 1024x768 / 1280x1024 / 1600x1200 
NVIDIA GeForce MX-Series not supported



Akshay's Suggested System Requirements:

Low : 800x600 low
Intel 2.4GHz
1GB RAM
128MB Geforce 6600/6600GT


Medium : 800x600/1024x768 medium
Intel 3.0GHz or higher
1-1.5GB RAM
128MB-256MB Geforce 6800/X800 series


High : 1024x768 max
Intel 4GHz/AMD 64 3800/Dual Core
1.5-2GB RAM
256MB Geforce 7900GT/X1800XT


Ultra : 1280x1024 max
Above CPU or better
2GB RAM
Radeon X1900XT/X1950XTX/Geforce 7900GTX/7950GX2 or better

*AA is not included in any of the settings.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

thanks for this info


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

Are these the min or recommended config settings ??


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

thanks, sounds like bad news


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

Minimum offcourse. The main thing that shocked me is the minimum of 1GB RAM, I can't believe it to be more than 512MB.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> Akshay's Suggested System Requirements:
> 
> Low : 800x600 low
> Intel 2.4GHz
> ...



I think ur own suggested min reqs are highly possible to go wrong , although i am not sure(how can i be ) but 90% positive that the min req which u suggested(which i have) will run the game on even higher settings. NFS carbon is not a vry giant leap over its predecessor , I was able to run the last game(NFSMW) on the highest ingame settings on 1024x768 resolution. The new game is possibly not going to behave the same as NFSMW on my comp but i am pretty sure that it wont go that low.
Lets see when the demo comes(or if the demo ever comes).


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

It depends upon what you want. If you want a smooth gaming experience, I would say a 6800GT/GS is the bare minimum to play Most Wanted maxed out at 1024x768 MAX AF no AA, then you get around 40-50FPS average with a minimum of 25-30FPS.

I would say 40avg and 25 minimum is the minimum FPS required for a decent experience. Offcourse the average truely required is just 37-38FPS.

With a 6600GT I have played at 12x10 MAX not sure of AA AF, and even 10x7 MAX no AA no AF no shadows, in neither is the performance truely smooth, the performance is hardly playable. It is like you are forcing yourself you play.

To get decent performance with a 6600GT you need to get 10x7 no AA no AF no shadows, and maybe 1-3 settings turned down a notch or two, then it should be decent. If this is what you get from Most Wanted, then Carbon will be far lower.

Expect to play Carbon with a 6600 non GT the same way as MW played on a 9600 non Pro, which would probably be 800x600 low or low to med at best.

Please tell me how many FPS do you get with your current rig? Also, if you say you play on that system on max settings, then you are tolerating sub standard performance.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

I wonder how carbon would run on my Onboard (GMA950) chip.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

I don't think it will be run, what to talk of being playable. Does onboard video have SM 1.1 or so?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

No Offence dude
Man, you didnt have to start a new thread to post stuffs about NFS carbon.

its already there. *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31410&page=8

You got big post count, why didnt you search before posting.

& this system req. was posted Waaaay  back in that thread.

How can you tell its Official???  that min. sys. requirement is a FAKE/rumor.

the REAL OFFCIAL Min. System Reuirement is almost same as the NFS Most Wanted.

The following are minimum requirements for  the product: 

* OS: Windows XP SP2 (32-bit edition only) 
* CPU: 1.4 GHz or faster 
* *RAM: 256 MB or more *
* Hard Drive: 11 GB or more free space to download and install 
* Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible 
* Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible 
* Input: Keyboard, mouse, or USB Streering Wheel / Gamepad 
* Video card with 64 MB or more memory and one of these chipsets is required: NVIDIA GeForce3 / NVIDIA GeForce4 (Ti series only) and ATI Radeon 8500 or higher. 
* NVIDIA GeForce3 / NVIDIA GeForce4 (Ti series only) and ATI Radeon 8500 or higher. 
* Broadband connection required for online play

Source: *account.ea.com/commerce/product-in...did=NFSCARBONCE&skin=nfscarbonce&app=commerce


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The Official Min. System Requirement for NFS carbon.

The following are minimum requirements for the product: 

* OS: Windows XP SP2 (32-bit edition only) 
* CPU: 1.4 GHz or faster 
* *RAM: 256 MB or more *
* Hard Drive: 11 GB or more free space to download and install 
* Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible 
* Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible 
* Input: Keyboard, mouse, or USB Streering Wheel / Gamepad 
* Video card with 64 MB or more memory and one of these chipsets is required: NVIDIA GeForce3 / NVIDIA GeForce4 (Ti series only) and ATI Radeon 8500 or higher. 
* NVIDIA GeForce3 / NVIDIA GeForce4 (Ti series only) and ATI Radeon 8500 or higher. 
* Broadband connection required for online play

Source: *account.ea.com/commerce/prod...e&app=commerce
__________________


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

These are the not the min requirements, official requirements are already out, and they are much higher.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

I researche through google and found out these system requirements as written somewhere. If the system requirements are lower, then it is very good, although don't expect to run Carbon with the same performance as MW, you will surely need to reduce the settings to about half, as has been with every NFS installment.
__________
It needs 11GB!
WTH


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*

11Gb is for Downloading & then Installing it. (4G+5GB+2GB-->install file+installed game+Temp).

Surely the game will Lag as i've mentioned the a reason above.



> people with low end PC will suffer of frequent Lags in the game, coz we'll be racing against more than 10-20 cars (some race modes). so the onboard gfx. & the Processor will have to do some HEAVY work to render all those cars.
> My Advice: prepare your PC with atleast 1GB RAM & a decent gfx. card.


 
Check out the AutoSculpt Demo Online. you can AutoSculpt yourself  go here *www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/autosculpt.jsp


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@Akshay , For me anything which is 30+ fps is smooth thats what a human eye wants to keep it smooth , although the 60+ fps is considered a silk smooth experience but not many really see the difference. I ran NFSMW on fulll settings , and in a racing game we cant tolerate a substandard performance , the game ran on full settings without a hiccup i know coz i have played.
Next time pls provide the source in ur post , i thot this was oficial req , if i knew this was not official i wud not have bothered to post in this thread when a thread for this is already running.

btw

My friend sent me this wiki link  : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Need_for_Speed:_Carbon


The official PC system requirements *from the NFS Carbon download Pre-Order Webpage are*:

OS: Windows XP SP2 (32-bit edition only) 
CPU: 1.4 GHz or faster 
Ram: 256 MB or more 
Hard Drive: 6 GB or more free space to download and install 
Video: DirectX 9.0c compatible 
Sound: DirectX 9.0c compatible 
Input: Keyboard, mouse, or USB Streering Wheel / Gamepad 
[edit]
Compatible Video Card Chipsets
A Video card with 64 MB or more memory and one of these chipsets are required:

NVIDIA GeForce3 / NVIDIA GeForce4 (Ti series only) and ATI Radeon 8500 or higher. 




			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> I don't think it will be run, what to talk of being playable. Does onboard video have SM 1.1 or so?



It has sm2.0, techno will be able to run the game , no idea how good but it will run. Post abt it techno when u get the game it will be interesting to know. u have core2 duo ?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*



			
				techno_funky said:
			
		

> I wonder how carbon would run on my Onboard (GMA950) chip.



Maybe carbon will require pixel shader and if it doesn't then it will run slow on your pc.It is same as most wanted,i saw a video.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> @Akshay , For me anything which is 30+ fps is smooth thats what a human eye wants to keep it smooth , although the 60+ fps is considered a silk smooth experience but not many really see the difference.


That is true for RTS and RPG games but for FPS and racing games you need to have an average fps of 40-50+ because at certain times when the screen is filled with too many objects or during a collision the fps falls drastically. What matters is the minimum fps.

If you aim for an average fps of just 30 then at a key moment of the race the fps might fall to 15 or less and the game will stutter. So aim for 50 fps and your minimum fps will be 30+.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> That is true for RTS and RPG games but for FPS and racing games you need to have an average fps of 40-50+ because at certain times when the screen is filled with too many objects or during a collision the fps falls drastically. What matters is the minimum fps.
> 
> If you aim for an average fps of just 30 then at a key moment of the race the fps might fall to 15 or less and the game will stutter. So aim for 50 fps and your minimum fps will be 30+.



Ya a minimum fps of 30 , when i say 30 fps  i mean a minimum not avg. what is the point of getting 15-20 fps at some point of a racing game.


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well Most Wanted ran flawlessly on my PC ,i ran the demo though.I guess i would definitely run the carbon demo before diving into the real thing. 

@tarey yup ive got a core 2 duo machine.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

This is not a physics class. Go ask anybody and for a smooth performance in NFS you need 40FPS. 30FPS just won't do. A 6600GT can't play it maxed out, I had the 6600GT myself with a GB of RAM and A64 CPU.

Who the hell is saying that there will be race modes with 10-20 cars, can't we manually set it to 2-4 cars. If the game turns out to be CPU intensive, nothing less than a X2 or dual core would do. I would rather play with 4 components and enjoy the eyecandy.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

that is for sure...

i have a 6600GT 256mb on a64 3000+  on max setting, fps stays below 25 and definately for serious smooth racing at those mammoth speeds. 40 fps is min.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@akshayt, i was sayin that we have to race against 10-20 car in a race. (infact i'am the only person stating that in this forum, so dont put "who the hell......says this..that..."  just point it to the person who said it  )

 those race are part of Career. you take your team mates & race against other Teams.
Although you may have a choice to play against 4 "components"  (opponents), if you procede all alone in career.(by not recruiting any team members)

watch some videos on youtube.com or nfs Carbon's official site.

you dont have to get a Dual Core procyy. for this.  just a good Gfx. card & 1GB RAM would do it. (play Evolution GT, u have to race against  7 racers, 1GB RAM & P4-3.06GHz did well)
i was talking for the people who have Onboard Gfx. card like mine.

As far  as the Eye-Candy go with NFS Series (after MW), there's nothing much to talk about.
but if you really want to see those (individual's opinion),  then get the latest hardcore gamer card or XBoX360 to see the eye-candy of NFS Carbon-> detailed scratches, some better particle effects.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

will it run with decent frames on a 128mb 5200??


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

If you play @ 640x480, it might run smoothly.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> This is not a physics class. Go ask anybody and for a smooth performance in NFS you need 40FPS. 30FPS just won't do. A 6600GT can't play it maxed out, I had the 6600GT myself with a GB of RAM and A64 CPU.
> 
> Who the hell is saying that there will be race modes with 10-20 cars, can't we manually set it to 2-4 cars. If the game turns out to be CPU intensive, nothing less than a X2 or dual core would do. I would rather play with 4 components and enjoy the eyecandy.



Dude , first thing , the game ran on 30+(min) frames on my pc as well as my friend's similar  pc on full settings,  the game ran on both smoothly. I dont know what u or rollercoster experienced , but here the game was above 30. if minimum is 40 for u its not my problem but for a avg human eye  frame rates of approximately 25 to 30 fps are considered minimally acceptable anything below that feels choppy.


Second thing , i have noticed that u r very confident abt what u write abt nfsc , but the truth is most of the time u dont know a thing , what s18000rpm is saying is true , if u have seen any video previews  or read any text ones you must have known that the game is going to have races with 10 other cars. so pls keep the "who the hell" language to urself , we behave when we write stuff and expect the other ppl to do so.


@techno , cool man i didn't notice ur sig earlier  . system config is cool why don't u get a nice video card .


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

actualy let me explain what i said...

the frame rate about most of the track is good. because mostly there are not many cars in front of u. But on max settings when u take a big turn or there are multiple cars(not traffic) then the fps takes a hit. either u dont have the keenest of eyes or u have not tried too...

it is the loading of world details and drawing of cars what takes its toll on the gfx card. and on the rest of the track there is nothing to bottelneck ur card(6600gt). 

And of u ask serious gamers they are very much affcted with this variance of fps during the race. i know i am. so i think u have to get more experience.

and btw if u find 30fps kool to play(for nfs mw).. than its cool dude.. different people have different requirements and reactions to different things in this universe.

i am just more sensitive to finer details and a smoother experience. may be that is the 7+ years of gaming talking.. 
__________
btw depends on the other componenets of the system too.. i have a A64 3000+


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

to experiment this FPS toll things, you can try this, get some 6-10 cops (heat lvl 5), & go thru the Pursuit Breaker at any Gas BunK (Petrol Bunk),  The FPS really takes its toll, all the Smoke (from cop cars, bunk..) just eats up the GPU+CPU. & if you do this in RAIN & particularly at the Petrol Bunk near the "PARK" at Downtown RockPort.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> actualy let me explain what i said...
> 
> the frame rate about most of the track is good. because mostly there are not many cars in front of u. But on max settings when u take a big turn or there are multiple cars(not traffic) then the fps takes a hit. either u dont have the keenest of eyes or u have not tried too...
> 
> ...



@रोलरकोस्टर  , 
what will i gain from lying abt the game performance! , i know i don't own the greatest system available . I posted here what my experience of the game was on my system ,and like i said b4 when i say around 30 fps then its the minimum, its not the avg fps allover the game , and i have played NFSMW on two cards , first a geforce 4 ti4200 on which i played on 800x600 with 2xaa and all options to max except possibly(long time i dont remember) texture mid and low filtering. the game was performing really well(although rare hiccups in loading new areas) , the second card i played on with the same config was with 6600gt with the full settings and it ran smooth without any probs. The low fps on turns or more  traffic/opponent/police cars, never got that. The only prob was the if i played the game continously for 2.5-3 hrs the game started showing frame isues , restart the game and the issue is solved for next 3 hrs. Not a very big prob.   

Talking abt me getting more experience in gaming , then let me inform that i have been playing games from last 15+ years on every console/pc i got hands on. I have played more racing games then i can remember and i know how to experience a racing game. 

And its not that only i find 30 min fps enough, its true for every human being that 25 to 30 fps is bare minimum to experience a smooth gameplay , we watch our television telecast on 24 fps.


----------



## iMav (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

show offs ko karo off please stick to the topic ....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

have you guys checked out the new official NFS website, its really cool.............. but big problem for people on limited bandwidth.

there's no NEWS about the DEMO yet.

some NFS fan sites have given some reviews on carbon on PS3, they say PS3 version will have a special Driving Physics for the PS3's Six Axis Controller.

Driving physics  is same(EA style Arcadish) as other version (PC, Xbox) but with the Six Axis Controller, you can give a little push (while cornering )to the car during Drifting.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

No idea that sixaxis will ad to the gameplay or ruin it in case of racing games , the initial reports abt NFSC with a wii controller are total thumbs down, one handed driving with the wii controller has got some very bad reviews.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

yeah, its definitely a thumbs down for the "NFS Carbon+PS3", coz the Six Axis controller doent have Vibration Support.
So as far as NFS Carbon goes , in PC,XBoX, you can FEEL the car, most vibration with the Muscle Cars for their Monster Size Engines & heavy handling.

PS3 Owners will be let down, particularly the RACING game lovers, coz if you cant feel the cars, then its no FUN in playing.

 Good Strategy by SONY to urge the PS3 Owners to by a Steering Wheel Set also.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

absolutely man.. 
since i bought the logitech rumlepad my racing exp has completely gained a new level..


btw guys any final news on when the game is coming for the PC


----------



## fnatic@play (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

not bothered to go thru it all - 
when is it releasing in India?
is the collector's edition also being released in India??


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

No Official NEWS, it still  remains Nov. 1st.

Well as the EA's trend has been goin on with the past three titles, 

NFSU - Released on November 18th
NFSU2 - Released on November 16th
NFSMW - Released on November 15th
(all these titles were supposed to be released on Nov. 1 !)

expect Carbon In Mid November.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

good find s1800rpm


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Need for speed carbon is Need for speed Most wanted 2nd,only graphics have changed but gameplay and other things remains the same.The cars in need for speed carbon are cool.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

how do you know that tech mastermind, also, have the graphics changed dramatically or only slightly?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> how do you know that tech mastermind, also, have the graphics changed dramatically or only slightly?



I saw a trailer.Graphics are now looking better than nfsmw.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

that doesn't account to anything. Obviously there will be some change in the graphics, but when we talk of real change we mean a major change, like a new graphics engine.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

well as far as i know, there's no news about a NEW Graphics Engine. 
i suspect its the same Gfx. Engine as that of MW, with a little tweak.

As the game has been dealt heavely on ONLY Gameplay & AutoSculpt.
e.g. Team Play, Co-Op Play modes, ....
Graphics wise, this game looks similar to MW, except little bit more Reflection & Lights.

& @tech..., you are right  about the gameplay, all we are going to see in the Game is More Opponents in the Same Race (20 cars- Crew War),  some new type of races, Team members.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

What is AutoSculpt ?
I heard that it is the new way of customizing car..


----------



## akshayt (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I would prefer to play a game with lesser vehiles unless you gift me a R600 + C2D.


----------



## sree_shan (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

yup
i enjoyed playing the  NFS previous versions ....
i am eagerly waitng 4 the NFS:carbon , next in the NFS series....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

yup @tech_Master... , its like Unlimited Customization.
You can set the depth of a hood Vent, bumper, height, Size & angle of the Spoiler....
better watch these videos to experience it. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMo1iwouN94 
or head towards the Relaunched EA NFS website & see it in flash.(u can manually set the  levels here) www.needforspeed.com

from nfs.wiki:
AutoSculpt:
"Autosculpt is the revolutionary customization system in Need for Speed Carbon where you can tweak every aspect of your ride, from lowering the bumpers to changing the number of spokes on the rims. There are 10 zones on the car that can be changed. As for the vinyls and decals, you can use vector scoping to widen, change the angle of, and turn vinyls, and for the decals, vector scoping helps you put the decal wherever you want on the car."


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

These are only artificial changes and don't contribute in any way to the actual racing experience. Once you start racing do you even notice the fine details on the car?

I played through MW and other than a paint job didn't customise the car at all.

What EA needs to do is add more race types like speedtrap.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

but AutoSculpt is really awesome, coz NFS Carbon is gonna have "Photo" (or whatever iits called) mode.
with that mode we can just stop our Ride anywhere & take some Photos, & post it at EA website, to show our AutoSculpting creativity.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Last time I checked video games were for having fun and Photoshop was for creating fancy cars.  It's fine to have all these features but if the game is built around gimmicks like this and offers marginal improvement over MW, people are going to be really pissed of at EA.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Hope Need for speed carbon hit in the series of NFS....


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

if EA had done this -->Autosculpt+Simulation Driving Physics, it would have had a Really One of a Kind game, just think how much we could have Tuned the car(aero dynamics) with AutoSculpt, ooohH Yeah!!!
then my car would just stick to the Road like glue when Cornering.

EA is just trying to Impress the KIDS with all its fancy, but its not thinking of the Fans who've Grew Up with Need For Speed Series.
if it had then by now we'd have a the BEST RACING Game Title in the world.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I simply HATE night driving.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

It would be better if EA add both mode(night and day) in need for speed games.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

why does EA love Night Racing so much,i think no one can tell that.
, but anyways it maybe a Delight for the 'UnderGround" Series Fans.

EA can design the next (after Carbon) NFS Title, with Day & Night mode/clock.
my wish:::>> i mean in the mornings we can get the Bounty (Cop Chases) & in the Night Race & cash(progress in career).
If we like to race in morning, then we should take the Risk of being chased by Cops(more fun).


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well i love the Night Life though and Morning Races well make my Mind Y-A-W-N


----------



## iMav (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

well if u see fast and the furious .... part 1,2 and 3 then u will get the answer to the question as toy nite racing .... and as far as autosculpt is concerned i agree its just time pass adding nothing to the game experience ..... and i wud also vote for a second edition of carbon which also has simulation mode also ... with day and night driving ..... but then again v cant everything in 1 game ..... can v???!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

there's one thing for sure, EA doesnt want to experiment with Game Styles anymore (last time they experimented was NFS HP2), they just want to sticck with the Movie Style (Fast & Furiuos.1,2,3), coz then KIDs, wanna play the game which is kinda based on a movie.

& its really clear, FnF3 has Drifting in it, so EA brought back the Drift race in Carbon.
------------
my opinions

All i want now is, a very BIG city (like GTA San Andreas), loooong Coastal roads, & most importantly "Realistic game world" (like the Crysis, GTA4).

No more 10-20 cops, remember in Hot Pursuit days & Porsche Days (factory driver missions), Just TWO Cops would give us such HAAARD Time.
==>>EA, Reduce the Cops & increase their AI as well as the Traffic AI, more realistic MODDing of cars (aerodynamics should play some role, like it did in NFS PU), bring back Opponents AI from Porsche Unleashed....

what's the use. EA aint gonna do any thing like this.  its just gonna do what Fast & Furious 4 will do.


----------



## Dumbledore (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Will NFS Carbon work on Vista?


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Dumbledore said:
			
		

> Will NFS Carbon work on Vista?



according to the sys requirements it won't, it needs xp sp2 32 bit.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Dumbledore said:
			
		

> Will NFS Carbon work on Vista?



Maybe because some XP compatible games works on Vista Beta 2.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

It is obvious that it is gonna work in Vista. All games do, but maybe it just won't be designed for Vista in the sense that Vista won't give you extra performance and may give a slight performance hit.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Chester said:
			
		

> according to the sys requirements it won't, it needs xp sp2 32 bit.



Actually it can work, i tested many games on vista and they are working , NFSC is not officially supporting vista , so if u have any issues playing it in vista , u wont get any help from ea tech support.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

well, in the EA site, there's no mention of NFS Carbon & Windows Vista anywhere.
i think it may not support Vista Fully, (DirectX10), but when Vista is actually launched, we'll definitely see a "Update for Vista Support" for the game.

Good NEWS for O2 Mobile users.
NFS Carbon is now available for Mobile version.(O2).
If interested read here-->> *www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#3603

& of all the screenshots i've seen (of NFS-C), i think unlike MW, we'll be racing against minimum 7 opponents in majority of the Races in Career Mode.

& at first i had doubts in this but , i'm now sure of this- if we over do it in the Canyons (i.e. go out of control), we'd end up Falling from the steep Canyon.

There's more, EA is now *charging* for CHEATS for their game Tiger Woods PGA Tour, just like Codemasters-for Colin McRae game.
No one is sure about this pathetic Marketing Strategy will be implied with the NFS Carbon game.
I guess EA has employed a JERKs in their Marketing department.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i think they will later add vista support..... with the first patch....
come to think of it i am quite sure...


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

PLz any1 gets the news that the pc version of nfs carbon is released kindly announce it loudly in this forum so that every1 gets to know it


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> & of all the screenshots i've seen (of NFS-C), i think unlike MW, we'll be racing against minimum 7 opponents in majority of the Races in Career Mode.
> 
> & at first i had doubts in this but , i'm now sure of this- if we over do it in the Canyons (i.e. go out of control), we'd end up Falling from the steep Canyon.



s1800rpm , did u chk the link to the video review i posted in this thread some time ago, it gives the idea abt the modes in the games , also shown canyon racing where the car falls down if u r not careful. some info abt the crew racing there too. chk that vid.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well, i didnt see those videos, but i'm going to watch them now.

i saw lot of other videos in some NFS fan sites, i guess i missed this one.
i thought that, those races are not from the career mode , just some custom races.

Anyway my doubts been cleared. 
Thanx  @tarey_g


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

guys what us the current release date for PC version


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Launch date.
PC	EU: 2006-11-09	 
 	US: 2006-10-31	 
 	AU: 2006-11-09

you can visit this site for latest news on NFS.
*www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

and the demo will be like this 

PC EU: 2006-11-08
US: 2006-10-30
AU: 2006-11-08


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i am happy to see nissan skyline gtr..


----------



## iMav (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

the demo will b released b4 that chester


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i read this in a NFS Fan site forum (dont remember which one), EA is going to introduce ALL NEW Add-On Cars  . 
(dont mistake NFS PU had this).
with this "another pathetic Marketing Strategy of EA", they will sell these add-on cars online for some Cash.

why do they do these kinda things???  why do they wanna make Money from such things.

they can just Put the Tools/Softwares used to create the cars on their site, so MODDERs can use them & create the cars. which is ofcourse free to download.

EA's just makin a fool of itself.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> with this "another pathetic Marketing Strategy of EA", they will sell these add-on cars online for some Cash.


I'm quite sure the Community will come up with LOTS of Cars.. who knows.. we may have a Tata Indica 

Support for Custom Cars is a good Idea Actually!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

"Subbu" , would you *BUY* Add-On Cars.

Here EA is going to give you add-on cars & not any Community.

Modding Community has been there for Very Loooong time now, i love them, they've Provided us So many Custom Cars for the the NFS Series (e.g. Ferrari for MW, & NFS PU...).
I Suppport Modding Community . its just EA, which has brought a BAD News for this kind of Community.

If EA puts those Add-On cars for download for free, they should also provide the Tools to make them. (this is the only Possible way to see our India Muscle car-> HM Ambassoder    & Incica).

& the Bigger Bad News is that, this "Pay & Download Cars" can used in Career Mode. (so if you're a Online/LAN Gamer, & if your friend has a Power full car( add-on) & you dont, then it'll SUCK BIG Time, coz u'll have hard time catching him up.


----------



## iMav (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

ea shud also give tools they use to create race trax .... the v can hav r own cars and trax that will be cool


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

That is a good point there "Mav", Since NFS 4, there hasent been a Custom track for any of the NFS game.(NFS PU, HP2 have custom track with ONLY Texture change)

I would really like to Build a Big City, based on our Locale (Chennai+ECR, Chennai-B'lore Highway kinda thing).'
That will be Cooooool.
GTA games have so many add-on "City" (map) mods, why the heck dont EA release tools for the old games, like NFS Underground 1-2, Most Wanted.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

^i am really looking forward on cruising on ur 'Chennai-B'lore Highway kinda thing' and may be someone can make some highways from the north


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Highways from the north? Hmmm! With the kind of road-rage that we get to see there, such a level would be more apt for Road Rash 3!


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> That is a good point there "Mav", Since NFS 4, there hasent been a Custom track for any of the NFS game.(NFS PU, HP2 have custom track with ONLY Texture change)
> 
> I would really like to Build a Big City, based on our Locale (Chennai+ECR, Chennai-B'lore Highway kinda thing).'
> That will be Cooooool.
> GTA games have so many add-on "City" (map) mods, why the heck dont EA release tools for the old games, like NFS Underground 1-2, Most Wanted.



how bout the Shimla-Chandigarh Highway, its more like the Jackson Heights in nfs:u2


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i dunno about that, but whenevr i play Rally in Japan -Colin McRae 05 (CMR)-, it just reminds of the TWISTY Ooty Roads. 
If i can get my hands on such modding tool, i'll just Convert the CMR japan textures & put someOoty House here & there into NFS Map  .


*NEWS: NFS Carbon may have POSSIBLE On-Time International Launch, (Oct 31 & Nov. 1st).*

Many Fan site forum have confirmed it with their local EA Dealer.

Lets just hope, it makes to INDIA on Oct. 31 or Nov. 1.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Highways from the north? Hmmm! With the kind of road-rage that we get to see there, such a level would be more apt for Road Rash 3!



i think it is more like crashday and flatout 2....


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

arrey par apna highway to straight road hai kya maza ayega .... bombay pune expressway is absolutely straight the fun of crashing speeding is in reaching the expressway thru the suburbs of bombay


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

our Highways have different kind of Traffic -ANIMALS  .
& highways only for Heat Level 5 chase.

Man just think of the Pursuit Breakers, ,Pigly Wigly Donuts, what can we replace it with.  .


----------



## iMav (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

potholes


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

when NFS carbon release


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Does anyone know any games like NFS2(multiplayer modes) for PIII


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				piyush619 said:
			
		

> when NFS carbon release



31 October


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

How can they release it on 31 when the pc demo is not out yet


----------



## Stalker (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

^^i think he means that the demo will be out on 31 oct


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The release date of carbon is 31 October from gamespot(PC) but don't when they release the demo.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Probably Demo maybe also released simultaneously with Full Version.

the usual NFS gamers wont even try the Demo (you know why), so for a reason like this EA may release it with the Full version.
The Demo is for the Fresh NFS'ers, who want to try it before buying it.

Till date , i never played a NFS Demo, i just LOVE this Series soooo much, i bought all "NFS-I to IX (MW)"


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i remember the doom3 demo was available after the full  game was released.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i am so hoping that the demo is released much earlier then the game...
__________
btw guys i have seen some discussion abt turner, muscle and exotic car types.. can someone shed some light?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

"Roller.." dude, NFS Carbon will have Three Different Classes of cars, as you know, TUNERS, MUSCLE & EXOTICS.

*Tuners:*
 these are the mid range Sports cars (in real world), like Mitsubishi Lancer, Mazda RX8, Mitsu. Eclipse...

*Muscle*

The  American cars with HUGE engines & spongy handling/performance. 
ex. 1967 Chevrolet Camaro SS (MW- Black Edition), 2006 Ford Mustang GT...

*Exotic*

Supercars are called as Exotics here.
ex. All Lamborghini's, Merc.-McLaren SLR, Porsche Carrera GT....

& hope you know that EA gives the Option to start the Career Mode in any  Class of cars you like.

head over to the official www.needforspeed.com to learn more about these car Classes.

NFS Wiki= *wiki.nfsunlimited.net/wiki/Need_for_Speed_Carbon_Car_Classes
Cars list Categorized *wiki.nfsunlimited.net/wiki/Need_for_Speed_Carbon_Carlist


----------



## Games Goblin (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

 Like before EA is releasing a **special edition** of the game with new cars and races. In MW Black Edition, the only extras I noticed were

1) Chevorlet Camaro SS - which you can't modify or use in carrear
2) Some Xtra bouns cars
3) Few Bonus Vinyls
4) Black Edition Challange - which was nice! 

But, the mod community released a trainer which could patch a regular MW copy and turn it into BLACK EDITION! Now how would the people who shelled out the extra bucks (like me) feel if they only had to spend less to get what they wanted? Although I got a bonus DVD (You can't get that with regular one), I still am in doubt whether to buy the bonus version.

For release dates, see here:

*forums.ea.com/mboards/thread.jspa?forumID=3009&threadID=130858

Hmm.. Muscle cars have HUGE ENGINES AND GOOD 0-60mph times BUT HAVE WOODEN HANDLING. KEEP IN IN THE DRAG STRIP ONLY AND YOU'LL BE HAPPY!


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

PC DEMO OUT

click this
*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/NFS/Carbon/NFS_Carbon_Demo_EU.zip


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2006)

*NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

PC DEMO OUT

click this
*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/dem...on_Demo_EU.zip
__________________

if you get error 404- then the download slots maybe full

*More Download Links:  

*
*www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/gam...mo_eu.exe.html

*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/dem...on_Demo_EU.zip

*gameswelt.de/pc/downloads/dem...?item_id=60472

*files.filefront.com/Need+for+...fileinfo.html/

*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/n...ml?sid=6160596

*www.gamesfire.at/downloads,id...rbon_demo.html

*worthdownloading.com/download...d=2038&id=9179

*www.gamedemos.de/index.php?sh...etails&did=827

*www.fileshack.com/file.x/9733...d+Carbon+Demo/

*www.k-files.de/download.php?s...ails&dlid=6100

*www.gamershell.com/download_16174.shtml/

*www.nfsunlimited.net/carbon/demo/

*www.games.tiscali.cz/clanek/demo.asp?id=11353

*files.vgpro.com/file/19826/


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

gives a 404 to me, but hell yeah finally its out


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

the above link isnt working ... try this : *snipurl.com/10k10 (its the same link but snipped because the above link was very long!!!  

I'm downloading it... YIPPIE!!!..  
__________
you can also browse thru all da downloadable demos, patches.. etc.. etc... by visiting : *largedownloads.ea.com/pub/


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

Mirror : *www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/needforspeed10/nfs_carbon_demo_eu.exe.html


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

oh my god... the download was partially done (27%) all of a sudden "File not found" ...  File deleted from servers...  (


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

Wat is the size


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

its 650.47 MB


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

yeeeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww !!!!    

Download @ 60 %..... *waiting impatiently* !!!!

A GR88888888888888 THANK YOU TO S1800rpm....   I have been waitin 4 this news since September .... Thanx a lot m8.... may god bless you with all possible blessings !!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

Thanks man


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

Your're ALL WELCOME  Dudes

i'll also be downloading it tonight (first time to play a NFS Demo).

Do give us a "your" review of the demo after playin it.


----------



## sourav (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

digit plz give it ur disks


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

I have no plans to download the demo coz i am not getting enough time to play these days  , but eagerly waiting for all ur reviews on it. I'll play the game after my exams maybe, means not before 2 months


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

i was just thinking, shall we continue with the "Users review" in this thread or the "Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series" thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39216&page=12 .


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

yaar server saare full hain   ..it reminds me of megaupload.. any other site which is offering the game..


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: NFS Carbon DEMO Released*

Carbon Demo Torrent

I am downloading the demo from TorrentSpy. Getting 18 seeds and 54 peers at the moment and speed is around 30kBps. Quite good for me.

Thanks s18000rpm. 

Considering the number of people who had been asking about the demo release date, I think its worth making this a sticky for the time being. 

Please continue all discussions about the game and the demo in the original Carbon thread.

This thread will be merged with the original one after five days.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

THANX man for this news.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

the link u provided is too slow ~3kbps and there is no news on the site? is it real?
__________
yeaeee.. found more links
*www.gamershell.com/download_16174.shtml

now it is available everywhere.. tho most server r full. m downloading frm gamespot


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Downloading it via BT....43% done.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

*Mini Review Of The Demo*

Have been playing the demo continuously for about an hour. This is the thing which I am sure many people are waiting for and finally their wait comes to an end.

First Impressions:
===============

1) The graphics is a lot heavier than NFS:MW. I ran this demo at 1024x768 with all settings MAXED and 4X AA. The game sure does not look pretty when compared with NFS:MW and from the perspective of the amount of load it gives on a system. At the above settings NFS:MW gives a very comfortable FPS on my sys. but hell this demo is hitching sometimes so that I have to turn AA off for a very smooth gameplay. Seems like the game is fine tuned for graphics cards like 7600 GT and above *sighs*


2) The demo starts with usual E.Vaugier giving warnings and all.

*img68.imageshack.us/img68/9272/nfscdemo200610280213264yt2.th.jpg


3) The Menu is slicker and streamlined than before. I straightforward delved into the demo. The DEMO provides three cars each of 3 categories. 
Muscle - Camaro SS, Exotic - Lamborghini, Tuner - Mitsubishi

*img69.imageshack.us/img69/9484/nfscdemo200610280213529vy0.th.jpg


4) The AutoSculpt Feature is REALLY AWESUM. It lets u to fine customize each and every part of your car.

*img158.imageshack.us/img158/7660/nfscdemo200610280214185gm2.th.jpg


5) The game includes new concepts of Canyon racing and racing crews. 

*img116.imageshack.us/img116/4632/nfscdemo200610280214577fj1.th.jpg


6) The DRIFT mode is a little difficult than before and needs a little used to. The Canyon Races and Crashes are too much..... though pretty difficult.

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/1791/startby1.th.jpg

*img267.imageshack.us/img267/9576/crashedds7.th.jpg


7) Overall an extremely exiting demo (and real engaging too). But the graphics quality isn't justified w.r.t. the texture heaviness and shader utilization.

OK Thats all........... I'm going to play again. This is sheer madness. 
__________
More Screenies...............

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/4522/nfscdemo200610280214593ak4.th.jpg

*img254.imageshack.us/img254/9889/nfscdemo200610280215127ef5.th.jpg

*img126.imageshack.us/img126/7428/nfscdemo200610280215298le4.th.jpg

*img118.imageshack.us/img118/7559/nfscdemo200610280216039iw9.th.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Here are two screens of demo !,i got 14-15 fps on my xfx600gt 256MB at high settings,1024X768 Resolution.

*img216.imageshack.us/img216/2817/carbonre3.th.jpg

*img213.imageshack.us/img213/6466/carbon2ye6.th.jpg


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The screenshots look drooling.. thx..
________________________

torrent download is the best ... 
but anyways.. some mirror links

*www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/needforspeed10/nfs_carbon_demo_eu.exe.html

*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/NFS/Carbon/NFS_Carbon_Demo_EU.zip

*gameswelt.de/pc/downloads/demos/detail.php?item_id=60472

*files.filefront.com/Need+for+Speed+Carbon+Demo/;6087230;/fileinfo.html/

*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/needforspeedcarbon/download_ini.html?sid=6160596

*www.gamesfire.at/downloads,id233,need_speed_carbon_demo.html

*worthdownloading.com/download.php?gid=2038&id=9179

*www.gamedemos.de/index.php?show=demos&action=details&did=827

*www.fileshack.com/file.x/9733/Need+for+Speed+Carbon+Demo/

*www.k-files.de/download.php?s=c&action=details&dlid=6100

*www.gamershell.com/download_16174.shtml/

*www.nfsunlimited.net/carbon/demo/

*www.games.tiscali.cz/clanek/demo.asp?id=11353

*files.vgpro.com/file/19826/


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> the link u provided is too slow ~3kbps and there is no news on the site? is it real?
> __________
> yeaeee.. found more links
> *www.gamershell.com/download_16174.shtml
> ...



"Roller..." dude,, dont blame for the slow download. coz yesterday at 7:15PM ONLY EA was hosting the demo. (1000s of NFS fans would hav been downloading at that time)

I thank you to all you guys who have provided the ALTERNATE Links & also the Review.

Dudes tell us more on "Photo Shoot" mode & test the Sound System of NFS Carbon with 5.1 Channel.
(it officially supports 5.1)


----------



## akshayt (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

how many FPS were you getting with your 2.6 and 6800GT?

There is no way that you can play that game on those settings. 6800GT can play MW at 10x7 max no AA and any other setting makes the game a far lesser enjoyable experience, you can raise any other setting even in MW. 10x7 4x AA is only possible with a 6800GT in Underground2, that too I am not sure.

Tell the settings which you need to get an avg of 40FPS and min of 25+ FPS?

I am pretty sure that you can't play the game at 10x7 with more than 75% of the options turned up.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

& tell us about the Damage stuffs (i heard, now the rear window break).

Many users @ other forum are dissappointed with the demo for its Gfx., give us some detailed review on this.

As many have pointed that EA has crapped the series AGAIN, i dont think the game wil launch on oct. 31 or nov.1st, i think EA will continue its TRADEMARK  & launch it in mid-nov , with Revised Gfx. Engine.

& Check out this screenshot    oh man i cant stop laughing. (i didnt mean it, but i cant help it)
posted on nfsunlimited forum, Poor guy 
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3908/wtfnfsc2tu9.th.jpg


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> how many FPS were you getting with your 2.6 and 6800GT?
> 
> There is no way that you can play that game on those settings. 6800GT can play MW at 10x7 max no AA and any other setting makes the game a far lesser enjoyable experience, you can raise any other setting even in MW. 10x7 4x AA is only possible with a 6800GT in Underground2, that too I am not sure.
> 
> ...



naah.. NFS MW at those settings gave around 35 FPS AVG (thatz quite smooth gameplay for a racing game).... it was not so heavy, even I played MW on a friends machine havng 6600GT 256 MB at MAXED settings with 2X AA.. still FPS was about 25.... 

Now again tested NFS MW ... to get 40 FPS avg, u just need to crank the res. down to 800x600 with all settings maxed with 4X AA.... or rather turn down the shadows to mid and AA to 2X @ 10x7 .... thtz it.. and Well, keep all nVidia driver optimizations turned off (xcept for the AF/AA options) and set image quality to "performance".

In this game I didn't actually measure the FPS but with no AA @10x7 with all settings maxed, the gameplay was smooth... and thatz all I am playing with.


----------



## Stalker (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@s18000rpm
 .....i just hope that those aren't the gfx on my FX5200


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Is there no daytime racing? I want to see screenshots of the car emerging from a tunnel. That's he only way to know how good the HDR effect in the game is.

When you post screenshots, please crank up the resolution and effects to the max. I know you won't get smooth gameplay but then you're only doing it to take screenshots.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> naah.. NFS MW at those settings gave around 35 FPS AVG (thatz quite smooth gameplay for a racing game).... it was not so heavy, even I played MW on a friends machine havng 6600GT 256 MB at MAXED settings with 2X AA.. still FPS was about 25....
> 
> Now again tested NFS MW ... to get 40 FPS avg, u just need to crank the res. down to 800x600 with all settings maxed with 4X AA.... or rather turn down the shadows to mid and AA to 2X @ 10x7 .... thtz it.. and Well, keep all nVidia driver optimizations turned off (xcept for the AF/AA options) and set image quality to "performance".
> 
> In this game I didn't actually measure the FPS but with no AA @10x7 with all settings maxed, the gameplay was smooth... and thatz all I am playing with.



Ya NFMW prformed really well , It was even better than NFSU2 on which even on 800x600 the game was slow on my old rig , but on the same old rig NFSMW was smooth on 800x600. I prefer to lower the resolutions instead of sacrificing on the details or shadows etc, but 800x600 is the min i cant go lower than this. this is the reason i still have a 15" monitor coz 800x600 doesnt look that bad on a 15" monitor as it looks on a 17" or worse a 19" display.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i m right now downloading the demo, & damn, u guys are making me afraid, will it even run on my gfx card

Most wanted ran fine though, after some driver updates & tweaks. This right now is a demo, so don't judge the final quality performance from this one


----------



## akshayt (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

35FPS is not enough for MW. 40FPS what I call decent. 45 is good. 50 is excellent and for 60 I have no words.
35FPS is tolerably acceptable (maybe) but not worth playing. 30 and below are only for those who must play the game but can't afford to buy the hardware to do so.

I know about NFS more than 99.9% of the people in terms of its GPU performance. I will tell you on what settings you can game before the release of the demo/game and unless you want substandard performance which mostly people with current hardware want, I won't be wrong.

Though I have a 1900xtx, I doubt whether I will manage 40FPS at 12x10 MAX  even without AA!


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> 35FPS is not enough for MW. 40FPS what I call decent. 45 is good. 50 is excellent and for 60 I have no words.
> 35FPS is tolerably acceptable (maybe) but not worth playing. 30 and below are only for those who must play the game but can't afford to buy the hardware to do so.



It doesn't really matter to me if the gamesplay is really smooth without any hitches. Maybe when I will be on my own Income, I will obviously afford a top-of-the-line gaming rig and see what kind of experience I get there. 



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Is there no daytime racing? I want to see screenshots of the car emerging from a tunnel. That's he only way to know how good the HDR effect in the game is.



Nopes there is no daytime racing. Here it is: the TUNNEL and Some DRIFT Sceenshots.... I noticed that there is no HDR (or Min.) .. only I think the game is heavy due to heavy SM 3.0 utilization. 1024x768 @ MAX @ 2X AA @ around 20 FPS (by FRAPS).

*img141.imageshack.us/img141/5821/nfscdemo200610281255561xg5.th.jpg


Drift Races: This one is really Excellent.... I am loving it more and more....

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/8967/nfscdemo200610281252487nm7.th.jpg

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/3355/nfscdemo200610281252550ck8.th.jpg

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/2120/nfscdemo200610281254143ab2.th.jpg


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Yet another game set at night? Didn't we get enough of that already with UG and UG2? Night driving sucks. It's so repetitive. All you see are buildings and neon lights.

Even the graphics don't seem very impressive. Kinda reminds me of UG1.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The game looks nice .... hope it runs on my 5200


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Great! The blur effect looks phenomenal in the Canyon race. Too bad my 5200 can't enable Motion Blur as the option itself has been grayed out. Wonder if we will find a patch around it or maybe force it through the config file. I will try to do it later on. Right now I am concentrating on the game play elements.

Racing is the normal one. Nothing new there save for the team thingie but then I didn't really get to see them in action...or maybe I was so far out leading the pack that I couldn't see what they were upto. From the radio chatter. I think they were doing something, like maybe blocking the path of the other racers but I can't comment on it until I have tried that race a few more times.

Drift racing had always been my nemesis. Atleast UG had a difficulty selector to let me decide how frustrating I want it to be. So initially I was shocked to see a drift circuit with no difficulty settings in sight. Predictably, the first three runs saw me at the bottom of the heap. However, by the fourth race I began to get a hang of it and by fifth try, I built up such a massive lead with the first lap itself that no one could equal me. Drifting mechanics remain the same i.e. build up speed, drift, avoid walls and try to drift on the outer line. One thing that I noticed was when you bang the wall after getting a good score, you dont loose it (Yay!). Sweet for someone like me who seems to have a great affinity with the wall during the drift races. 

Now finally for the canyon races that had everyone so talking about. I cant make up my mind as to whether its frustrating or addictive. Till now, it has been the latter. Its probably the most difficult form of racing you have encountered in the NFS series, at par with the Drivers career mode in Porche Unleashed. The track is very, very unforgiving. Slightest error would see you shoot off the track, through the side barriers and to the depths down below. Canyon races are broken up into two parts...one where you race after the opponent till the end of the track. You get points for keeping as close to your opponent as possible. Crashing into him during this deducts points. After that the role reverses, with you being pursued. Points are added if you bang into him at this stage. Points keep getting subtracted from the total that you had build up as long as he keeps on your tail. You can instantly loose if your opponent overtakes you and keeps the lead for the next ten seconds. Racking up points while racing after the opponent is not as hard as trying to keep them and the lead while you are the one being chased. Your opponent is awesome in navigating through the winding and treacherous twists of the canyon. So you will have to battle out all three together, i.e. your opponent, your dwindling points and the canyon! The race is so tough that it would have newbies tearing out hair in frustation. Hell, it would give the veterans a run for their money anyday. I might just get the game only for the canyon races. And oh, did I say that the soundtrack during the canyon races adds to the atmosphere? Just drum beats that have your pulse quickening as you slide in to that next turn, not knowing if you can make it through or its hello cliff bottom for you!


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Demo is not so cool .Races in demo is too difficult.Graphics are great...car seems to be wrapped in plastic,more shiny and the world seems to be dead..  it has killed my XFX 6600GT 256 MB on 2X 1024X768 High Setting,getting 14-18 fps,i think it requires 7600GT to run smoothly,Sound is ok,Autosculpt is awesome. 

conclusion: Demo is average...


----------



## rakeshishere (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Mhhhh...Somewhat looks like a repeat to me after i played it


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

just played the demo, the cars look lite, & physics is better then all the games so far in NFS series

I m able to play at 35 fps, 1025X768 2XAA & Anistropic filtering, donno how , either my card is not showing all the details, or i got a magic thing in my computer

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/8232/ng4ws6.th.jpg

Also made a video using fraps, since it's real time, the frame rates went to 12fps while recording the video

*rapidshare.com/files/997483/vid.mpg.html


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Gx , does the game have HDR option in it , and what abt the Anisotropic filtering , what is u setting for AF. btw the game is running cool in ur system maybe coz sm3.0 disabled.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Gx , does the game have HDR option in it , and what abt the Anisotropic filtering , what is u setting for AF. btw the game is running cool in ur system maybe coz sm3.0 disabled.



The game doesn't have HDR.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Anybody tried it with a 7900GT/1900xt?

Those with 6800GT/7600GT, on what settings do you manage to get an avg of 40FPS with FRAPS. I haven't managed to download the demo completely till now.


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Hey guys, Let's see who can drift more here.... I am posting my 3 highest scores.... with a Mitsubishi Lancer ..... This will be fun !!!

Post ur drift records here..(preferably the top 3)...

Mine: 142 K, 146 K, 152 K

*img125.imageshack.us/img125/6528/1421ct1.th.jpg

*img49.imageshack.us/img49/4172/146yx9.th.jpg

*img99.imageshack.us/img99/796/152kj6.th.jpg


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

tarey, u r right, the game is running nice in my computer cos it's not using SM3.0 features

I checked in 2 other PCs today, one having a Geforce 6600GT & 7600GS

in both these PCs the car reflection of the world arround it was really high, much like a mirror, motion blur was set to off, but still at 1024X768 it was crawling. However, once making a simple game profile in nvidia drive profile helped

on both these systems, the settings in which i played was 1024X768, Anistropic filtering from inbuilt the game & 2X AA from inbuilt the game, at 800X600, 4X AA is must else the game will look really awful & zagged. Other then this the drive settings were set to quality


----------



## akshayt (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Why don't you try to reduce some settings to high from maximum or even medium if you have cards like 7600GT, or even low for 6600GT. I know it is tought or even impossible to do, but try and see how much performance you will gain.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

high settings = maximum setting in NFS MW, i was running at max setting already

Geforce 7600GT & 6600GT still have enough horsepower to run this game fine at 1024X768 at 2X AA,& still get 40 fps, u don't need an X1900XTX or whetever if u wanna play at 1024X768 only


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

IMO resolution comes secondary , with a pc like mine i can sacrifice resolution for level detail texture detail/sharpness. I try to compensate jaggies by aa if its not having large negative impact.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

A 6600GT can't even run MW with 40FPS on 10x7 max no AA. Tell me one person who is able to get 40FPS with 10x7 max no AA on a 7600GT. Nobody till date managed that.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

NFS MW -> hey tell me what is 10x7?? and i will confirm if i can get 40fps on max settings, no AA

NFS Carbon -> I get avg 20fps with everything max but NO AA,motion blur,vsync and no modifications in the nvidia display panel.

my hardware - A64 2.6Ghz/1GB-DDR400/6600GT 256MB

what can i do to get better fps? i mean in the nvidia control panel or otherwise..
too bad the game does nto have native widescreen support.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

10x7 - 1024x768

reduce settings to get better FPS, that is the best possible thing, others will bring about small differences.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> A 6600GT can't even run MW with 40FPS on 10x7 max no AA. Tell me one person who is able to get 40FPS with 10x7 max no AA on a 7600GT. Nobody till date managed that.


 
why do u always have to talk like an idiot, i have myself played NFS-MW at more then 40 fps at 1024X768 with no AA


----------



## vijay_7287 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

cant we play this game on direct-3d....i dont hav a GFX card so...
i downloaded the demo frm 
*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/demos/NFS/Carbon/NFS_Carbon_Demo_EU.zip

and installed it....but the game is not starting wat could be the issue
it is showin the "nfs has encountered a problem send error report thingy"

any ideas....i completed MW without any trouble on the same machine


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@vijay_7287, give us your System Config.
__________
Furst Review @ nfsunlimited site;;;;;;
"Need For Speed Carbon isn't a revolutionary game and it's far from a *stinker. Instead, it's what EA does best, usually"*

"On the official Need for Speed Carbon a new Q&A session was posted, this time with line producer Steve Anthony. Questions range from *car handling and physics to car classes.*"

*www.nfsunlimited.net/#12575

an excerpt-- "Within each class, you can also feel more subtle differences between some of the cars depending on whether it's a classic muscle car, or whether the car is lighter or heavier than another."


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

it works on my pc im happy ...... geforce fx 5200, 512mb, p4 ..... mere dad ka paisa bach gaya .... solid game hai boss


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> it works on my pc im happy ...... geforce fx 5200, 512mb, p4 ..... mere dad ka paisa bach gaya .... solid game hai boss



You must playing on low settings.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> it works on my pc im happy ...... geforce fx 5200, 512mb, p4 ..... mere dad ka paisa bach gaya .... solid game hai boss



Bhai kis setting pe chala raha hai, pls post some screnies too.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

my sys config is

Pentium4- 3ghz
dual channeled - 256*2
Intel 865gvhz mobo

i think should have run slowly on my system....but wats this issue with the .exe not starting and showin tht debug error

when i disabled error reporting....the system goes blank and hangs when start the game


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

vijat, r u running it on onboard graphics, i tried running at 845G onboard graphics & it crashed similarly


----------



## Stalker (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

maybe ur 865 is not supported...


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

man nfs carbon does not seem to be just a small step from MW....
EA doesnt want large steps for radical solutions, i think.
The game is same to MW almost. not what i was expecting.

may be in the full version there will be better racing catagories....


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@ tech_mastermind

1024x768
AA off
Car details - high
world detail - medium
motion blur - off

drift is better than u2 but still boring

canyon duel is tough and awesome


----------



## vijay_7287 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

so is it like official tht it cannot be played with the onboard graphics of 865???


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@vijay, you should know one thing===>> NFS Carbon is LOT more Heavier on system than Most Wanted was.
so running the DEMO on Onboard Gfx. is Difficult.
as this is just a DEMO, it HAS a lot of BUGS, like Random CRASH.

====UPDATE your GFX. DRIVERS====

So dont worry mate. Just try the Demo again, & Close all Applications (Anti-Virus, Firewall...).

& make sure you have atleast 700MB of Virtual Memory.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Carbon is different in all ways from MW, from driving/feel to graphics, there is no  
visible similarily, I have played Carbon demo now, so I can tell.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> so running the DEMO on Onboard Gfx. is Difficult.
> as this is just a DEMO, it HAS a lot of BUGS, like Random CRASH.



I hope u r correct , but NFSC had gone gold long time ago, So the discs have been\still being made for the different Platforms. As the demo just came out 5-6 days ago for PC before it's release so i wont expect the final product performing much differently whatever bugs(if any) in the demo are also going to be in the final game. This demo is how the real game will perform. Expect some patches though as the EA tradition. patches are good thing  .
__________


			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> @ tech_mastermind
> 
> 1024x768
> AA off
> ...



Mav3, if the game is playable on your 5200 with these settings(what fps man?) , then its good news. Post some screens so we know how good/bad it looks. 

edit : i dont personally like 5200 even for the price it comes. but  if the game is playable (ie above 30fps) at the settings mentioned, then its really good for the 5200 owners. even if the sm3.0 feaures are off while u play ,still the game is not this much forgiving on the hw reqs. Use fraps to chk the fps , a review of the dem on a 5200 will be nice.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

There is no good news, the game doesn't run on a 1800XT(AT forum) at 12x10 without AA.

Please, atleast tell the FPS you people get, I am sure the game runs choppy as hell on a FX5200, actually you will have a hard time playing even at 640x480 lowest. The minimum requirement is Geforce 4 Ti or Radeon 8500 and both are tonnes better than a FX 5200.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

each car class has three Tiers (or sub-class)

the third Tier  cars are Insanely FAST.

*Exotic*- 
Tier 1 
Alfa Romeo Brera 
Mercedes CLK 500 

Tier 2 
Aston martin DB9 
Jaguar XK 
Lotus Elise 
Lotus Europa S 
Mercedes SL65 AMG 
Porsche Cayman S 

Tier 3 
Audi le mans quattro 
BMW M3 GTR 
Ford GT 
Koenigsegg CCX 
Lamborghini Gallardo 
Lamborghini Murcielago 
Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 
SLR McLaren 
Pagani Zonda 
Porsche 911 Turbo 
Porsche Carrera GT 
Porsche GT3 RS 


*Muscle *
Tier 1 
Chevy Camaro SS 
Chevy Chevelle SS 

Tier 2 

Chrsler 300c SRT8 
Dodge Charger RT 
Dodge Charger SRT8 
Ford Mustang GT 
Plyymouth Road Runner 
Pontiac GTO 
Vauxhall Monaro VXR 

Tier 3 

Chevy Camaro Concept 
Corvette Z06 
Dodge Challenger Concept 
Viper SRT-10 
Plymouth hemi cuda 
Shelby GT500(1967) 
GT 500( 2007) 

*Tuners *
Tier 1 

Lexus Is 300 
Mazdaspeed 3 
Mazda RX-8 
Mitsubishi Eclipse 
Nissan 240SX 

Tier 2 

Mazda RX-7 
Mitsubishi Eclipse GT 
Renault Clio V6 
Toyota Corolla GTS 
Toyota MR2 
VW Golf R32 

Tier 3 

Infiniti G35 
Mits Lancer Evo IX-MR-edition 
Nissan 350z 
Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 
Subaru Impreza WRX STi 
Toyota Supra


Source :IGN


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I love the graphics of NFSC but Motion Blur Sucks ,will buy the full version.


----------



## medigit (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Downloadede the Demo.. extraxcted the files. But when i try to install it.. A error comes that DX 0[ yes 0 .] is not installed.. You have to install from microsoft,com . .plz help..


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i think the reason y day is not used is coz its heavy on the system .... the sun the shadow and everything is heavy on the system .... its my humble opinion


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

May be it is the Direct X it is asking


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 29, 2006)

Chek this screen shot taken on my (rock bottom) low end PC : 

click *img152.imageshack.us/img152/2492/nfscic8.jpg
Conf : P4 1.80 Ghz, 256 MB RAM, NVidia GeForce2 MX/MX 400  

but to my amazement it was working cool fast...


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The car has totally gone white but still it works good than expected.
will it work in PIII, 128MB ram, NO graphic card, 800Mhz
I know there are no chances
Need ur opinion


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

nope... a grafic card is da basic essential!!!  n... also it requires atleast 256 MB RAM,


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Are there any other game like NFS 2 (multiplayer mode)????????


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

well.. NFS 3s good.. but.. is there a multiplayer mode in it??? hmmm....


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

No i have never heard of multiplayer mode in NFS 3


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



> Need for Speed 3 surports multiplayer play with TCP/IP, IPX, and Modem. It has an install option that allows you to play a multi-player race between multiple players with only one CD, which is really nice.



*www.andrewscars.com/whatisnfs.php          ... googled and got this!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I want the games with multiplayer mode(not related to the internet) two fellows on the same PC
Can u tell me how to play lan with 2 PC's i have(how to create  a lan)


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

kenji ko haraya .... overtake kar ke do baar ab kya karu ....

*manan.catch-free.com/images/untitled.PNG

*manan.catch-free.com/images/untitled2.PNG


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@tech geek : this wud help you i believe : *www.firingsquad.com/guides/lan/


----------



## Stalker (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@mAV3
How much fps do u get with the FX5200??
i hv a 128 mb fx5200 with 256 RAM....will carbon work smoothly??


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

to be honest i dont know the fps (how do i chk that) wat is i know how to chk in game fps i dont .... my fx5200 is 256 and ram is 512 it wrks very smooth at 1024x768 i myself am surprised


----------



## akshayt (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

according to the minimum system requirements it won't run decently on any settings, somehow ppl here think otherwise. Try it yourself!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

U have ignited hopes in me .. now i am gonna try it


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@mav3: Kenji ko toh maine bhi haraya hain.. woh bhi seconds main... best to way to beat him is to overtake it...i have noticed that if u restart the canyon level you  get your car running at fast speed enough to overtake him... 

wanna know your fps..download fraps..with this you can take screenshots,know game fps and record your game movie.. know more about it here  download from here


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@Mav3 , you can see the fps using 'fraps' , start the program , start the game , the fps will be shown on the top. I have not used fraps since long time , but it think it shows avg/max/min fps from the time u play . The game is running well on ur system because , all the effects are missing , even the basic ones like specular (as i can figure out from the pics). If ur lowest fps is not hitting below 30fps then the game is smooth.Although most probably u will experience low fps when the race is starting as the level gets loaded. Just see while racing how much avg fps u get. 
Pls post the thumbnails of the pics next time.


----------



## crazy_sumi (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

From the HD trailers that I saw in Xbox marketplace.... the graphics are a tad better than those of MW, but then, thats just me.
The demo is already out at Fileplanet !!!! (  a huge file )


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

i got 20s wen the race began for most part of the race it was around 33-34 .... at times crossed 45 and even fell to 21 at times

avg i wud say was around 30 and i hv the old free version of fraps does any1 hv the new version full???


----------



## medigit (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The demos grapichs SUCKS..Nowwhere close to NFS MW


----------



## iMav (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

guys i noticed that motion blur and road reflection is off and cannot be changed in my demo .... is it so for all or carbon is smart enough to realize tht those options wont wrk on my card


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Carbon is smarter as was Most Wanted.

If your Card doesnt have ,say Pixel shader 2 /3, then that option(Blur Effect, Overbright....) will be grayed out (you can see the option, but cannot select it).

But you can activate these settings from the Registry. (will only work if your card can take it).

Send me the whole Carbon registry (In Note Pad), (as i couldnt get the demo, i'm on limited BB),.


----------



## akshayt (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

for getting avg fps by fraps, press f11 after the race starts and f11 just before it ends, it shows the avg fps.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

First NFS Carbon Demo Addon @ nfsplanet.com, created by NFS Modder "arushan"

The Addon has 3 features:
Quote:
1. Allows you to select a few new cars (most of them being MAZDA SPEED 3s)

Some cars will be autoscultable, some won't. Some will have engine sounds, others won't. Some will have NOS/Speedbreaker, and some won't. Remember that these cars were never meant to be user playable

2. Allows you to skip all the movies / loading screens on startup.

3. Allows you to run the demo in a 'window'.

Also note that you must be running the EU version of the demo. I haven't tested this with the US version.

download the 0.04MB file here *www.nfsplanet.com/nfsc_demo_files.php?lang=eng


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Here, I playd with the demo for some time and found out some tweaks to make the game run smoother without compromising on quality.....

* Extracted the Demo file in a folder and started the installation using AUTORUN.EXE rather than SETUP.EXE.

* Previously downgraded nVidia driver from 91.47 to 91.31... this I established to provide better performance in all games on my system.

* Loaded the profile for NFS:MW within the nvidia driver profile.

* After game installation, re-updated Directx 9c to Oct 2006 version.

* In the game settings, decreased the resolution to 800x600 keeping 4X AA turned on. *All other settings were kept at High except for SHADER DETAILS which were kept at MEDIUM to ensure Shader Model 2.0 is used than Shader Model 3.0.*

* The game played extremely smooth with an average of 31 FPS.  

AND I BROKE MY OWN DRIFT RECORD: Now I scored 186K.... 

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/9949/11pe7.th.jpg


----------



## hard_rock (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

This game doesnt look like a successor of NFSMW.. the graphics is pathetic. Motion blur is such that only ROAD gets blurred out while environment doesnt gets much blurred out.. I feel NFSMW was gr8 in Graphics compared to this one. Also lighting on car is not good...car appears always Shining..I donno why does it shine when there is no powerful light falling on it. Have to see full version of the game.
Check one of the screenshots by ROCKTHEGOD...
*img72.imageshack.us/my.php?image=startby1.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

EA has put toooooooo much of Reflections into the car. the cars look more cartoonish. in MW the cars looked more real, but in carbon , sheeesh 

there's NO Doubt, EA is the King in making a good game into a CRAP.


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

arre achi game hai yaar .... yeh to sirf demo hai ..... let the game be released ul luv it


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I am LOVING THIS GAME .. TERRIFIC GAME... I'll buy this as soon as it releases !!!! ITS FIXED AND PLANNED !!!  

Drifting has become my area of expertise... Now, my drift score is not falling below 200,000 ......  

Check my Best Scores..... (Can't help to post my scores... feeling myself like a kid while drifting away wildly .... Whoa, whosoever loves drift will definitely love this game... EA ROKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   )

Nebdy to take me over ........................ ????? 

243,592
246,031
292,475.............


*img106.imageshack.us/img106/5792/243khv2.th.jpg

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/1993/246kkj2.th.jpg

*img109.imageshack.us/img109/2310/292klb0.th.jpg


----------



## iMav (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

try the drift using lambo i got a x10 with it ...


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Nopes, I got Max 9x and that yielded 150,456 alone.... but drifting with Lambo is  more difficult than with Lancer ... I was limited to only 200,000. Drifting with Muscles are more difficult. 

Newayz, I broke the 300,000 barrier and now my score at each drift doesn't fall below 280,000 .   

No Challenges Yet !!!!!!!!!!!!! 

*Chk This Out:  MAX: 316,285*

*img74.imageshack.us/img74/7803/rok313mr8.th.jpg

*img58.imageshack.us/img58/5936/rok316jl4.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

*Carbon will have Daytime Racing*
an excerpt from an interview with NFS-C Producer Steve Anthony "Certainly daytime racing between crews does take place...."

more here *www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#3645


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Ahh finally daylight in carbon ..  good news


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *Carbon will have Daytime Racing*
> an excerpt from an interview with NFS-C Producer Steve Anthony "Certainly daytime racing between crews does take place...."
> 
> more here *www.nfsplanet.com/main.php?lang=eng#3645



Finally some news , why they have not shown any vids or screens yet.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Finally some news , why they have not shown any vids or screens yet.



Yeah !


----------



## iMav (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

secret hai ...


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The game's released in Singapore.

 its not gonna take long to come to INDIA.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Wait some hours NFSC Full Version is releasing soon !
For more info about NFSC go to www.gamspot.com/pc


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> The game's released in Singapore.
> 
> its not gonna take long to come to INDIA.



wher u got the info from.. i dont thnk it has been released there..

[edited]

sorry yes i can see that too.. and i think il have it by tomm morn or mayb night


----------



## iMav (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

keep a close eye on the torrent sites .... u know y


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

there's lots of HOT discussion goin on on some forums about the Carbon & Torrent stuff...

but i guess those guys dont know about the NFOrce thing (thnx for this Mav3). those poor guys are downloading stuffs, like 3-4GB. just to see some VIRUSes at the END. 

DAMN, why these guys at Landmark dont know any thing about NFS Carbon launch in India.  

& by the way mAV3 & rockthegod dudes, did you play with Keyboard or GamePad/ Steering wheel????


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The pirated dvd of carbon wud be availible the next day it is released


----------



## iMav (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

keyboard and i wud like to add 1 thing i dont understand y does EA like to change keys all the time .... they do it in fifa and now in carbon also .... the NOS is by right shift where as speed breaker is by 'x' and crew ctrl is by right ctrl .... which is a problem coz now ur rite hand is not always on the arrows ...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

just saw the carbon review on GamerTV they gave it just 3/5.they said it was a combination of mostwanted and U2 and no other major graphics or other improvements.Although the team gameplay mode is good.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The game is DAMN easy till 50% (people's review), but it gets real nasty after that.

the Autosculpt is PARTIALLY UNLOCKED IN "MY CARS" option.

i'm bloody waiting here for the game to be Launched (b'lore) & people are already downloading it  & some playing it now


----------



## iMav (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

a very small game ....only 7 GB .... let me try this game then i will buy it


----------



## Games Goblin (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

He... He.... trust EA to mess up the sequel to a perfectly good game

1) I G N - 8.2 / 10 (Impressive)

*pc.ign.com/articles/742/742405p1.html

*Improved Graphics from MW
*Very much less hitching than most wanted
*Very little boss races than MW (3 : 15)
*CREW RUINS GAME PLAY
  -Drafter gets in racing line
  -scout ruins the fun of discovering new shortcuts by ourself
  -Blocker most useful but feels as if someone else has won the race for you
*Cut scenes a little overboard
*Great Drift Races with physics
*Introduction of muscle cars is a real challange and is the only new radical feature
*Autosculpt is verygood
*Carbon Canyon races are so-so. Not challenging enough like boss races from MW

Gamer.tv - 3 / 5

*www.gamevideovault.com/ 

(i dont know if the review is uploaded yet)

*many same drawbacks as listed by I G N
*a disappoinment compared to MW (MW got 4 / 5 in gamer.tv and they said it marked the beginning of nextgen console graphics.........nfsc is disappoinment maybe 
next time ..... )

Im in doubt whether to buy or not!!!!!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

boy look at the gray market of this game.. just released and thousands downloading. Damn. in just 19 hrs there are 50 pages of commets of the damn torrent!!!

crazy 5hit!
__________
already 30K+ hits on nforce.nl


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

any news of its release in india. (b'lore).

Carbon is really testing my nerve   its sooo frustrating to wait for its release, sheesh.

meanwhile, because of such frustration, i set some Personal Best Records in Most Wanted.
->first a 39 min. chase in my favourite BMW M3 GTR.
->*51 min.* of Chase in Porsche Carrera GT.
->16,190,060 of bounty achieved during it.

*img103.imageshack.us/img103/4815/mw2gw2.th.jpg *img103.imageshack.us/img103/5232/mw3qb2.th.jpg

P.S. no trainers used.   used a gamepad.

_______
edited
---------
there's a new hack for the Need for Speed Carbon Demo.

"We have a new hack for the Need for Speed Carbon Demo. SpiritMaster could remove the barriers in the circuit race, so that you can explore new streets. But don't expect too much, there is no new area, just some more streets."

go here *www.nfsplanet.com/nfsc_demo_files.php?lang=eng


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

The game will be offically out on NOV 6th in India 
  Chk the following link
  *www.electronicarts.in/en-in/

  Anyways u can download it earlier than that .
__________
I read in the ea forums that the torrent is already out not sure if it’s authentic 

  The game is abt 7GB in file size


----------



## iMav (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Cub3noid said:
			
		

> The game is abt 7GB in file size


 there are 2 torrents around 1 is 4 gb and another 7gb .... i stopped dwnldinf both and am gonna wait for a week or so to come to know which 1 is authentic


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Kindly keep the discussion only about the game. No discussions about the torrents, its size and where it is available wont be entertained, deleted without warning. Members posting about Carbon torrents after this post would be dealt with.


----------



## iMav (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

sorry mods .... guess we just got a little carried away ....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

guys, remember a news about 'Add-On Car for Cash', i had put, well guess what, its Confirmed.
EA is Selling the Following stuffs to make Money, in a Pathetic way that is 

" Below is what will be available on November 1st on Xbox Live Marketplace. Check back weekly for more premium unlockable content exclusive to Need for Speed Carbon.

Collector’s Edition Upgrade - $10.00

1999 Nissan Skyline GT-R R34 - $1.00
2004 Lamborghini Murcielago - $1.00
2006 Dodge Viper SRT-10 - $1.00

Performance Drivetrain Bundle - $5.00
Performance Engine Boost Bundle - $5.00
Performance Handling Bundle - $5.00
Ultimate Performance Bundle - $5.00

Muscle Car Autosculpt Body Kit - $2.50
Tuner Car Autosculpt Body Kit - $2.50
Exotic Car Autosculpt Body Kit - $2.50"


 I respected EA as the BEST GAME Developer & maker, but it seems that they have lost the touch.

Source- www.nfsunlimited.net


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Guys the game is out and some guys are playing right now ,
  I think the EA sever is down I’m not able to access the site .

  Got few info on NFSC Collector's Edition
  I has 2 DVD
  One DVD is the game 
  and the other is the Bonus DVD 
  This does not include the OST of the Game.

  I Guess 2 DVD put together would abt 8 GB.

  Hopefully the game is not 2 expensive 
  has anybody got any ideas abt the cost of game in Rs.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Not sure, but its around 1900-2400 bucks for collectors edition.
__________
----------------
If you are HARDCORE NFS fan, Ignore this post 

Do you guys wanna know about the *LAST RACE* in NFS Carbon ??? 

i just went thru a post in a nfs fan site forum & found this under a Spoiler.
I havent Read it YET!! coz, i dont want to Spoil my WAIT of 2 Months.
__________
==============

in NFS Carbon you can put *20 LAYERS* of Vinyl on your Car


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

20 LAYERS OF ART!
that's why the graphics, a bit comical..in style!!


----------



## iMav (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

yeah man 20 layers .... u will literally hav to search the first layer while ur car is in the garage while playing u wont even realize that u hav put 20 layers ... IMHO waste of time applying 20 layers


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

*A Mini Review Of the Collector's Edition  (***MAY CONTAIN SPOILERS ***)
=========================================================*

Got my hands on the the Collector's Edition and had been playing it for some time. I would like to share some of my views about the game.

1) First Noticeable thing in the game is the cause of the realization how buggy the demo was. I ran this full version @1024x768 with all details (including 2X AA and Shaders @ MAX) and still the framerate was above a very comfortable 32 fps average with no hitching whatsoever. Lowering the Shader details to medium increased the fps by 5 without sacrificing much on the game details. 

2) Second is the redesigned streamlined and much better menu which feels a breeze to hover with. 

*img179.imageshack.us/img179/4059/nfsc2006110315521625fl2.th.jpg

3) Graphics is really cool with lots of NEXT GEN effects with brilliant lighting noticeable in some places. Also the shaders are utilized to their full by generating excellent foggy effects and realistic shadows. Though at some places, the car reflection rendering is not very realistic.

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8666/nfsc2006110315560856xv6.th.jpg

*img91.imageshack.us/img91/9017/nfsc2006110315580114nw7.th.jpg


4) The Motion Blur is awesum here as well as the subsidiary rain effect. The Shaders really cook up some cool n realistic racing experience.

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/6707/nfsc2006110315581268mn4.th.jpg

*img139.imageshack.us/img139/534/nfsc2006110315582275sr3.th.jpg


5) The racing physics are much improved. The cars now feature quite decent damage modelling (if enabled in the menu) as well the hit objects behave much better than  NFS:MW including the well cooked up blowing effects of gas-stations.

*img224.imageshack.us/img224/959/nfsc2006110315592335cd9.th.jpg


6) The gameplay features new concepts like racing crews which can be employed as a "drafter", "blocker" or "scout". There will be a short video + gameplay tutorial on these new concepts. AUTOSCULPT is really cool and very well implemented.

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/5038/nfsc2006110315545601mq6.th.jpg

*img133.imageshack.us/img133/9597/nfsc2006110315544640mf1.th.jpg


7) *SPOILER* The game will start with you driving in the city with ur fav NFS:MW BMW in a reminiscent mood thinking of how you betrayed your girlfriend and blah blah.. soon you will be chased by Ex Sgt. Cross who has now became a bounty hunter. he will hand you over to racing crews and after some flashy videos you will be able to choose your car in any one of the available 3 categories - Muscle, Tuner, exotic. I chose Mazda as exotic. 

8) Then  there will be Cops tutorial and blah blah blah.. see them when you play the game.


9) The acting is quite bad compared to what we had in MW.


10) The game also feature "Challenge Series" and "Quick Race". Some others modes require online participation. 


11) Best Part, u get a KOENIGSSEGG CCX at the start in Quick race Mode. Its a beast. But this I think is only available in Collector's edn (not sure).


*img149.imageshack.us/img149/8287/nfsc2006110316422668fi1.th.jpg


12) The Drift races are quite difficult here and Canyon Chases need a bit of getting accustomed to. I tried to drift to a Koeniggsegg CCX in quick race but with utter failure. Initially, i broke the 500,000 drift points in the demo. 


13) There are some Cop chases but not as interesting as in MW.


14) The gameplay gets a little boring after some time. Overall, this is an average game with many new concepts and cool gameplay but on the whole it seems and feels like a Carbon copy of NFSUG2 with some masala and some features of MW.

*[15) My Rating: As a quite decent game: 8.0/10.*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

thats the only way we can play the game for a year , Putting gfx. gfx. gfx & more Gfx. on the car & yeah almost forgot 'bout this AUTOSCULPT.

Its now fact that the GAME is short, when compared to Most Wanted.
BuT the BIGGEST ADVANTAGE in this game is ONLINE PLAY.

(online play will not work on Pirated NFS Carbon)
__________
hey @"rocthegod" dude, how the heck did you get the game.

*the official release of NFS Carbon in INDIA is 6th Nov.*


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I am in Baltimore now !!!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rs said:
			
		

> hey @"rocthegod" dude, how the heck did you get the game.
> the official release of NFS Carbon in INDIA is 6th Nov.


as if you or anyone couldnt guess  EDIT: STRIKE THAT IN LIGHT OF ABOVE POST

btw i am really pissed of with the sell-new-car-models-for-money thing..
sounds like EA is trying to squeeze out every little penny they can with their NFS series. who knows may be thay are planning to make this the last stop of NFS series.

btw can other cars (and tracks if at all) be added from the community

btw i am still quite amused by the demo.. tho the drift is the worst part.. i scored huge.. chk this out... 350k+
*img134.imageshack.us/img134/1378/nfscdemo200611021630194cr5.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Till now no MODDER has been able to make a TRACK for NFS since NFS4.
& the same goes for the car too, No one could make a ADD-ON car for Underground series,but Finally a highly Respected NFS Modder "Arushan" made the Ferrari for Most Wanted.

but its not going to be the same, coz as EA puts up the Add-on cars for PC, soon you'll be see'in FREE VERSIONS of THEM  (put up by modders)

& believe me this not the LASt NFS game, there's lot to come.    EA wont stop NFS, coz this is their JACKPOT


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@rockthegod: Great Review !


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

guys can someone list the differences between the standard and the collectors edition...

thanks is advance


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

"The Collector's Edition will feature 4 exclusive cars, 10 pre-tuned cars, 6 new races, 10 new vinyls, and a bonus DVD"

source- nfsunlimited's wiki
__________
Q & A with the Line Producer for Need for Speed™ Carbon



> "Community Team: How many players to a race?
> 
> Steve Anthony: Most race types will see the player pitting their skills against two opponents, with the other racer being your wingman. For the next generation systems we have been able to increase the field to create a better gameplay experience; we have a total of 8 racers, with 6 of them being opponents from rival crews. This makes for an enjoyable race experience that really brings out the rivalries in the crews.
> 
> ...



source:*www.ea.com/nfs/carbon/us/news.jsp?id=25#


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Look at the rating of gamespot to Carbon,Only 7.4 

PC Gamespot


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

7.4 for carbon, coz its Career mode is really short (only 3 boss races), Boring Cops, Unitelligent AI drivers  , OVERALL LESS FUN when you compare it with Most Wanted.
But the TRUMP CARD for this game is its ONLINE FEATURES, those who play Online will surely love this game.

come to think of it, last time (Most wanted) EA put a REALLY ANNOYING AI with the "Catch-up" sh*t, & due to the Complaints they tried to fine tune the AI in Carbon, but they overdid it . 
Now we can overtake our opponents in 10 seconds flat & loose them.

why cant EA do anything BETTER?


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Look at the rating of gamespot to Carbon,Only 7.4
> 
> PC Gamespot



Thanks buddy !!! 

The rating is justified if u think that they gave NFS:MW only 8.4/10  
NFS:C in no way deserves anything abov 8.0/10.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

some news for xbox360 users(and xbox users were laughing at potential ps3 buyers regarding gran turismo).

EA has just released 11 new pieces of content via Xbox Live Marketplace, none of them free. These extra pieces of content will run you 3780 Microsoft Points or ~$50 bucks additional. That brings the total cost of 'Carbon' to $110-$120 depending on which retail edition you already shelled out for. Micro Payment? Um more like Macro. Making it the most expensive game ever.

Source - *www.2old2play.com/News/NFS__Carbon_Downloads_Your_Cash_


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

**OFF-TOPIC**

hey @tech_mastermind, how do you put the Link in the word itself.
which browser are you using?
& if you use the "Hyperword" => *www.hyperwords.net/ is there any alternate thing like that for OPERA??


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> **OFF-TOPIC**
> 
> hey @tech_mastermind, how do you put the Link in the word itself.
> which browser are you using?
> & if you use the "Hyperword" => *www.hyperwords.net/ is there any alternate thing like that for OPERA??



I am using Mozilla Firefox,If you want add link in any word then see this


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

hey *img226.imageshack.us/img226/9186/thankser1.gif "tech_mastermind"


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Cheers !


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Well, finished the game in less than 2 dayz.. was highly dissapointed... 

Shortest and easiest NFS till date !!!!!


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

^^ abey demo ki baat kar raha hai kya?? 

full game 2 days ... talking abt dwnlding it or playing it


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

obviously full game khelne ki hi baat kar raha hoon..(review bhi to likha hoon chotisi in the prev. page.. probably u missd it) continuously 10 hr khela hoon aaj subah se !!!! itna easy hoga xpect nahin kiya tha.. the funniest part is that the boss races are easiest of the lot :LOL:


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

So is there any DAYTIME Racing in the game?????


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

damn, it's getting easier every installment. boooo


----------



## iMav (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

damn if 1 can finish the full game in 2 days wats the fun .... and yeah the boss race even in u2 the last race 1 on 1 wala was very easy .... the problem is not tht its getting easy the problem is tht its getting smaller and yeah is there any day time racing?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> So is there any DAYTIME Racing in the game?????


ya, good question.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Full game completed in 2 days only,too short,previous versions takes 10-11 days to complete.Thats why NFSC got 7.4 Rating.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Most wanted was better than carbon


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> So is there any DAYTIME Racing in the game?????




No theres not !!!! But there is one TWILIGHT racing if one may call so  (i.e. during 4:30 in the morning when the sky glows but its still night and all street lights are on) 

all the boss fights are very easy... the one race which you may enjoy are the RACE WARS, each is organized when u take control of a particular region completely. There will be around 10 -12 cars all revved up and you will have no space left to cruise thru.... these RACE WARS pose the difficulty and the background music during RACE WARS iss fantastic


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Most wanted was better than carbon



Yes,Most wanted has better gameplay value than carbon.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Are there any other games do u know which are like NFS
i have alrady completed all versions of NFS


----------



## go_gamez (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Are there any other games do u know which are like NFS
> i have alrady completed all versions of NFS


GTR2


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

I want some more names


----------



## go_gamez (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

F1 ? Dont Knw Any More...


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Thanks


----------



## maz9009 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

*@rockthegod and RollerCoaster.* Maybe you guys haven't seen a real drift. Don't count on your total score. That's damn too easy.
See my chained drift in challenge series Gold Challenge of Canyon Drift. This drift was continuous from 0% to 82% of that track. Beat it!!!! Max multiplier doesn't go beyond x20. This drift was more than 25 corners.

*img303.imageshack.us/img303/6083/417100ptscanyondriftrf9.jpg

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/5475/41710019x20multiplierkh1.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

dude we have the demo and try the track in it.
obviously bigger tracks have more room and length to make huge scores.
__________
moreover in the demo track there are regions where the drift ends automatically(denoted start by green lines and end by the red lines)
__________
and those regions are soo short that it is hard to get above 10x...
try on the same track to compete.
__________


			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> *
> 4) The Motion Blur is awesum here as well as the subsidiary rain effect. The Shaders really cook up some cool n realistic racing experience.
> 
> *img225.imageshack.us/img225/6707/nfsc2006110315581268mn4.th.jpg*


* 

gr8 review man.. btw am i the only one to notice or does the HUD take up too much space on the screen. can we decrease the size of the HUD (taking in a/c that most of us will have to run it at 1024x728)

And VERY IMP!!! does the game have native widescreen support. the demo didnt...
__________
here is a gift 
*img143.imageshack.us/img143/4202/nfscdemo200611051645436yr5.th.jpg*


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@go_gamez, GTR2 is NOT a game like NFS Series.

NFS deals with only ARCADE STYLE RACING.

on the other hand GTR & GTR2 deals with FULL BLOWN SIMULATION Style RACING.
GTR2 is like F1 series of game, NO-Modding,NO-Nitrous, but has HIGHLY configurable/Tuneable Cars (just like F1).

@Tech Geek, if you want games like NFS, then get "Mid-Night Club 3", Driver3, Test Drive series....


there are huge # of Simulation type Games, like Colin McRae 04,05; F1, GTR 1&2, Evolution GT, & the upcoming GTi Racing.

Search here GameSpot


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				maz9009 said:
			
		

> @rockthegod and RollerCoaster. Maybe you guys haven't seen a real drift. Don't count on your total score.



Well, then play the demo track and try to beat my highest score shown below.  In the full game, the longer and less slithering tracks makes that the multiplier to be hold for a longer period of time efficiently without raising much speed. But the idea is to slide at the top speed. In more curvaceous and spacious tracks, u can't hold the multiplier long enuf if speed falls... still in the demo track, I was able to get more than 300,000 in one lap and in the second turn, I lost some speed in between, that resulted in disastrous 200,000.. otherwise I cud have broken 600,000 barrier easily. 

If u r so enthusiastic post a challengeable score and I will play the demo again.  



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> gr8 review man.. btw am i the only one to notice or does the HUD take up too much space on the screen. can we decrease the size of the HUD (taking in a/c that most of us will have to run it at 1024x728)
> 
> And VERY IMP!!! does the game have native widescreen support. the demo didnt...




Thanx yaar !!! Yes, u can adjust the HUD but during gameplay it never felt that it was a problem. I didn't actually test widescreen support so will not be able to tell about it. Guess it has widescreen support.

And Rollercoaster sorry to hv over-ridden ur gift. Seems like still I am the record holder here in the demo drift* childish mood*  

*img95.imageshack.us/img95/7671/nfscdemo200611012023175yc7.th.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

:Sinister Look: lemme get back


----------



## maz9009 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> Well, then play the demo track and try to beat my highest score shown below.  In the full game, the longer and less slithering tracks makes that the multiplier to be hold for a longer period of time efficiently without raising much speed. But the idea is to slide at the top speed. In more curvaceous and spacious tracks, u can't hold the multiplier long enuf if speed falls... still in the demo track, I was able to get more than 300,000 in one lap and in the second turn, I lost some speed in between, that resulted in disastrous 200,000.. otherwise I cud have broken 600,000 barrier easily.
> 
> If u r so enthusiastic post a challengeable score and I will play the demo again.



I agree demo track is not that easy because of short length and you have achieved a great score. But I have tried it and here is my result. 360,534 points. It's very less when compared against 511414 but still it's better than 351000 pts.
BTW how do you get 300,000 in one laps. Raising multipliers by short curves???/

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9113/nfscdemo200611051713598vb3.jpg


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Hopefully the game is available at the stores in India tomorrow  .
  And here is my drift score in NFSC demo (abt 6 lac)
*img292.imageshack.us/img292/2679/drift6xg5.th.jpg


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

That was gr888888888888 Cub3noid....  Congrats u hv broken the World Record in the demo track... the highest score was posted in gamespot forums till date thtz around 590 K.... 

Seems like I hafta reinstall the demo.....


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

*Cheats for Need For Speed Carbon PC Full *
Type these codes when on "PRESS ANY KEY" or "CLICK TO CONTINUE" screen 

*inthezoneskin* - unlocks Autozone Vinyl 
*syntecskin*- unlocks Castrol Syntec Vinyl 
*5grand5grand* - unlocks Castrol Cash 
*shinycarsarethebestcars* - unlocks Chrome Cars 
*cooperlogofreeforyou* - unlocks Cooper Tire Logo 
*chasingmobile* - unlocks Corvette Z06 Interceptor for the quick race 
*guesswhoisback* - unlocks Cross Corvette Z06 for the quick race 
*trashtalking* - unlocks Rhino for the quick race 
*bigredfiredrive* - unlocks Fire Truck for the quick race 
*friendlyheadlocksapplied* - gives you infinite speedbreaker 
*nosforeverever* - gives you infinite nitrous 
*slowitdownwhenyouwant* - gives you better brakes 
*speed3foryou* - unlocks Mazda Speed3 for the quick race 
*lotsoffreelogos* - unlocks Need for Speed Carbon Logo Vinyls 
*lotsoffreevinyls* - unlocks Need for Speed Carbon Special Logo 
*watchoutthebigtruckishere* - unlocks Dump Truck for the quick race 
*pharrellvinylgogo* - unlocks Pharrell Vinyl 
*chasingheadlocksappliedrashtalk* - unlocks Mazda Dealership 
*canyonalltheway* - unlocks all tracks 

*Cheats for Need For Speed Carbon PC Demo *
Type these codes when on "PRESS ANY KEY" or "CLICK TO CONTINUE" screen 
*givemethedb9* - Get an Aston Martin DB9 
*givemethechargersrt8* - Get a Dodge Charger SRT8 
*canyonalltheway* - Enable Canyon race

Source- nfszone
__________
==============

*WARNING*:: *Please make sure you never send out your very own NFS Carbon Savegame to anyone as the file contains your private CDKey, which maybe abused by others!*


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Thnx s18000rpm


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

thanks for the cheats


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@s18000rpm: Thanks for the cheats !

@max9009: Can you please use thumbnail view ?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

for gods sake , post the thumbnails not the full pics .


----------



## maz9009 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Congratz Cub3noid on becoming e-champion of Drift . You are the best..
BTW I have also crossed 5 lac. It's 507412 pts.
*img527.imageshack.us/img527/7020/nfscdemo200611052031053lj0.th.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

hey the demo cheats are not working for me.. how do i apply them???


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Type the codes when on "PRESS ANY KEY" or "CLICK TO CONTINUE" screen.
just like Most Wanted.

although i'm not sure of it, coz i havent tried DEMO. going to get the Full Game today, i hope.


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

Hey maz9009 thanks dude, I’m trying to reach 7 lac mark.

  Does any one know where I can buy the game in Bangalore?
  Is it available? has anyone bought it ?


----------



## maz9009 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Cub3noid said:
			
		

> Hey maz9009 thanks dude, I’m trying to reach 7 lac mark.
> 
> Does any one know where I can buy the game in Bangalore?
> Is it available? has anyone bought it ?


You are trying to reaching 7 lac and I am trying to reach 6 lac. BTW Here is my latest score. It's 557,049

*img292.imageshack.us/img292/6896/nfscdemo2006110616310596bl3.th.jpg


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Type the codes when on "PRESS ANY KEY" or "CLICK TO CONTINUE" screen.
> just like Most Wanted.
> 
> although i'm not sure of it, coz i havent tried DEMO. going to get the Full Game today, i hope.



nothing happens when i type it..
is it case sensitive? cause i tried it in all combinations..


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

See here for nfs carbon cheats:
*www.gamefaqs.com/computer/doswin/code/934371.html


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

So any body got an idea were I can buy the game in Bangalore?
  Here is my 7lac drift score maz9009



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/[URL=*img.../img443/4408/driftinterfh3.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]*img443.imageshack.us/img443/4408/driftinterfh3.th.jpg



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/[URL=*img...ack.us/img64/482/drift7wk3.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]*img64.imageshack.us/img64/482/drift7wk3.th.jpg




Dude try to go flat out (get maximum speed bonus)


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

@Cub3noid

Pirated:Burma Baazar,Hong-Kong Baazar or anywhere near there

Original:Forum,Garuda Mall


----------



## ambandla (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

What is the price of Carbon in India?


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

wow guys the amazing affect of piracy...

there are abt 25000+ peers in one of the torrents i saw on the web..

and considering the price of NFS Carbon at 30$ (lowest at amazon)

the amt = 25000 x 30 = 750,000$ x 45 = *Rs 3,37,50,000 /-*  WOW!!!!

and this is the money loss of an instance and only of one torrent.. consider the profit leak over all..
must be near 100mil easy!!!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

Anyone know the price of need for speed carbon in Rupees ?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> wow guys the amazing affect of piracy...
> 
> there are abt 25000+ peers in one of the torrents i saw on the web..
> 
> ...



It's not like this, the loss is not so big man. Out of these number of people not everyone was going to buy the game (95-98% my guess). If the game was not available do u think everyone downloading wud have bought the game ? NO. Piracy is affecting the game companies but not that much as u r predicting or not much as the publishers shout about. If these companies were not making money out of games the wud have stoped making them already. The figures that the companies/RIAA/MPAA make are not what is really happening. Most of the pirates are kids whose parents are not willing or are not able to pay for the costly softwares, so considering that these ppl wud never get to play game if there was no piracy, also kills the possibility of the potential customers of the next installments of the game. 
They are loosing money , no doubt. But this is what keeps the balance, or MS today would have become even bigger giant corp hard to imagine then it's today , and it certainly sounds bad. World is balanced , good things come with the bad ones.


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 7, 2006)

I have checked most of the places in Bangalore (landmark in forum, brigade road and even national market) its still not yet arrived.
  My guess is it will take a couple of weeks more for it come


----------



## ambandla (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it's better to buy the download version fom ea site.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 7, 2006)

@tarey_g
i agree man. that is the point i put up at one of the discussions abt pirecy 
i was purposfully making an exagerated note at nfx carbon's pirecy.

i think that is the main reason these companies dont actually fight pirecy so bad. cause pirated software have a side effect in essence of being a very direct approch at advertisment. so many peopel must be buying the game after trying the full and for multiplayer ofcourse


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried to buy it form EA but its not available for India.
  There is a guy selling on ebay for just 49 Rs


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 7, 2006)

Cub3noid said:
			
		

> I tried to buy it form EA but its not available for India.
> There is a guy selling on ebay for just 49 Rs



Lol..Nfs is not so cheap


----------



## Rollercoaster (Nov 7, 2006)

must be pirated..


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

The price of Need for speed carbon from ebay is Rs. 2,199.00 (Not sure this is exact price)

Other games of the same title is Rs 49 

See yourself here


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 7, 2006)

Are those pirated ones which are for 49Rs


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 7, 2006)

Ofcourse its Cracked/Pirated.

c'mon guys, Even today, the 6 year old NFS Porsche is priced at 500-600 bucks. (original one).


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2006)

Gamespot has changed the rating of NFSC.

Now 7.6


----------



## gr8usr (Nov 9, 2006)

I installed the game yesterday but it wont show no graphics...i mean there is a garbled display...no help on the net for these disp problems as yet...
Has anyone else faced this prob?


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 9, 2006)

/\/\ you mean like these
*img91.imageshack.us/img91/3908/wtfnfsc2tu9.th.jpg  *img154.imageshack.us/img154/5829/59c48aa92ezc8.th.jpg

Give us some details about your PC, (its config.)


----------



## iMav (Nov 9, 2006)

i wont be surprised if u hav an onboard grafix card


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 9, 2006)

how to drift?


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

go with a little speed and for even small turns leave the front button and press the left or right button. then again press front button after the turn..


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 9, 2006)

W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> how to drift?


  How to Drift?

  Accelerate as much as u can (get the maximum speed bonus) 
  Higher the speed the faster u score points.
  Here are my points in a single section in demo game (I’m waiting to get the full version)
  Check the Speed in that it’s Max
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/7407/driftinterql8.th.jpg

  Swing the car (Dope Driving) till u get maximum combo points (1x, 2x …)
  Make sure u don’t loose to much speed (good thing u got NOS in NFS carbon in Drift makes it easier to score high points)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 10, 2006)

thx for the advice man..

i LOVE Carbon nice drifts, wide roads, better cars, better babes...
but the low frame rates hurt the eyes

hopefully there will be a patch soon


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have Need For Speed Most Wanted , after that which version came.

Is Need For Speed: Carbon released
ok i just found this game is released , but when it was released 
how to get this game.

i can run Need For Speed Most Wanted without graphics card
can i run Need For Speed: Carbon without graphics card,
I have 3.00 GHZ And 2 GB Ram in my computer


ALSO have digit released the demo on cd or DVD if yes please tell in which month, thanks


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2006)

=>NFS Carbon (nfs10) is the next release after Most Wanted (nfs9).

=>NFS Carbon was released on 6th Nov. in India.
=>You can get it at "PlanetM, Landmark...."
=>NFS Carbon might not run on your system. b'coz its too gfx. hog, when compared with MW.
=>the DEMO came out on 27th Oct., so maybe Digit will provide in Dec. Issue.


----------



## ambandla (Nov 10, 2006)

What is the price of Carbon in India? Will it run properly on my machine with the configuration:

AMD Athlon64 Venice 3000+ @2.42GHz on stock cooler, 
Gigabyte K8N51GMF-9 (nvidia nforce 430+6100 chipset), 
Transcend 2x512MB DDR 400,
Creative Live! 24-bit sound card, 
2x160GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 sata2 hdd's raided.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2006)

Its priced around Rs.2000

Dont know man, because *EA hasen't stated anything about the Game Supporting Onboard Gfx. Cards*.
So try out the DEMO. if that buggy Demo can run in your PC, then the Full Version Game will definitely run.
*Warning*::* Even though the game runs on some onboard gfx., it crashes randomly*


For All users
Please post NFS Carbon Requirement Issue Here  *nfs carbon requirements thread*


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is the minimum requirement for the game
   It will not work without a graphics card

Operating System:  Windows 2000/XP (64-bit versions are not compatible)  
Processor:  1.4 GHz  
Memory:  256 MB RAM  
Hard Drive:  4.7 GB for CD/DVD versions / 11 GB for EA Downloader version (5GB for download, 6GB for install)  

Optical Drive: 8x DVD drive (Europe) / CD drive (North America) The Collector's Edition only comes in PC-DVD format and requires a DVD drive

Video Card: A video card with 64 MB memory and one of these chipsets is required: NVIDIA GeForce3 / NVIDIA GeForce4 (Ti series only) / ATI Radeon 8500. Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported 

Sound Card:  DirectX 9.0c compatible  
DirectX:  Version 9.0c  
Online Multiplayer:  512 Kbps connection; 2-8 Players  
Input:  Keyboard, Mouse
Optional: USB Steering Wheel / Dual Analogue Gamepad


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2006)

This game is really awesome.... I hav completed 50% in the career mode... i am playing if often even though i am having my sem exam   

I vote 101% for this game...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2006)

My friend got the game today, the use of depth of field in cutscenes is impressive , too much motion blur while racing is dissapointing. Motion blur starts even on low speeds. I just played two quick races , will post my experience with the game soon.


----------



## rockthegod (Nov 11, 2006)

arrgh.. again failed to reach the 7 lakh mark by just a bit.. this is my 3rd blunder .. 

Anyways, here's my near 7 Lakh score.. got extremely fed up 2 day coz plyd the demo drift about 2 hrs conti...

*img131.imageshack.us/img131/2657/nfscdemo200611101841566ip8.th.jpg


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 11, 2006)

How can i get this game 

Even demo will be ok 
I have dail up so i cant download Demo Version.


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

Question: how can u get this game?
Answer: buy it or wait for digit to publish the demo in their dvd


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2006)

I had a problem with my comp n i hav done system restore... now nfsc cannot load my profile... it gives an error msg unable to load... please help me out... i hav completed 50% of my game...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2006)

Maybe your save game got Corrupted. or MAybe the CD key in your save game does not match with that  of the game. (just a guess).

try Hex Editing. (select a server) to put the CD key in again. read below for "how to"

from=>NFSPLANET=> "There are some problems with the savegames of Need for Speed Carbon. Actually every savegame contains the CD-Key of the game which created the file, which is quite a security risk and also a reason why we haven't put any savegames online yet.

If you want to know more: If you open a savegame with a hex-editor you can find a 20 characters between the hex-offset 0000003c and 00000050 which is the CD key.
To use foreign savegames you either have to replace this code, or update the cd key of your NFS Carbon to match with the one in the savegame file.. Both not a good solution, but maybe EA will fill this security hole with a patch."

*Please make sure you never send out your very own NFS Carbon Savegame to anyone as the file contains your private CDKey, which maybe abused by others!*

*Hex Tutorial*=> by nfsunlimited.net member "*blah2*"

"Any savegame with any cd-key can be hexed. Let's say you downloaded a 100% career savegame, you copy it to My Documents/NFS Carbon, start the game and bang, you get an error message. This can be solved pretty easy. 

Method 1 

Download "Hex Editor" (search it on google) and open the savegame which you downloaded. On the right you will see a pannel just like this: 

(this image below is using a pirated cd-key and a new profile, just for example) 
 *img207.imageshack.us/img207/2764/hexpw9.th.jpg
You will see some similar writing on the downloaded savegame. Count from right to left 20 characters. That's the cd-key. Write it down or copy it somewhere. Then go to ...\Need for Speed Carbon\Support\Need for Speed Carbon_code. Open it and enter the cd-key which you've just written down. Beware! Write your own original cd-key or keep it somewhere so you can go and change it back when you want to play on your profile. Now copy the folder with the savegame into My Documents\NFS Carbon and look if the folder is named like this: A<nick> and the savegame file A<nick>, 
where <nick> is the nickname. Hope it was helpful. 

Method 2 

I haven't tested this yet, and it may not work. Follow method 1 until you have to write down the cd-key from the savegame. Now open your own savegame with Hex Editor and copy your cd-key (beware of 20 characters), then paste it over the downloaded savegame's cd-key (be sure you pasted it exactly over the 20 characters). 
Save the file. Copy it to My Documents\NFS Carbon and play."


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Maybe your save game got Corrupted. or MAybe the CD key in your save game does not match with that  of the game. (just a guess).
> 
> try Hex Editing. (select a server) to put the CD key in again. read below for "how to"
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot man... This has helped me... I have used method1... method2 doesn't seams to work...


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 11, 2006)

so is the save file working now?


----------



## navino87 (Nov 11, 2006)

yes, of course ....
__________
Is there any cheat code to unlock the high performance costly vehicle???? If so please share with me.....


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*

^^





			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *Cheats for Need For Speed Carbon PC Full *
> Type these codes when on "PRESS ANY KEY" or "CLICK TO CONTINUE" screen
> 
> *inthezoneskin* - unlocks Autozone Vinyl
> ...


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 11, 2006)

hey friends i got this game today and its really rocking intro is really good one


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

nfs has been comin up with some really too good intros


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2006)

I played the game an i am not very impressed nither excited playing it . Its just an below avg NFS game. The game looks pretty but sometime i don't even care to notice the level design as its too nfsu2 ish. Atleast Most Wanted had noticable levels. All this darkenss and neon is so repetative and takes out the novelty of the game. One thing that stands out the the vehicle cutomization , it's the best yet in the nfs series. I hate the motion blur in this game , starts even on low speeds and then the whole race is completed in motion blur. Anyone else buying the game should try out the demo first.
After playing the game for an hour , all i can say is that NFS:Underground is wayy better than NFSU2,NFSMW and carbon.


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Anyone else buying the game should try out the demo first.


  and yeah i agree with u tht nfs ug1 was awesome bt at the same time i did enjoy MW but at 1 time got bored of the cops


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 11, 2006)

The damn demo wont work for me i keep getting "nfsc.exe encountered a problem and needs to be closed" everytime i try loading the game, anybody else having any such problems.


----------



## akshayt (Nov 11, 2006)

Yes, I lower the settings and increase it after the game has started when this error comes.


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 11, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> Yes, I lower the settings and increase it after the game has started when this error comes.



Lower the settings as in the desktop resolution is it,cause the game just wont load the screen flashes and boom i get that error.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 11, 2006)

Do u hav all the requirements needed by the game?


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 11, 2006)

Except the onboard video yup  .Iam trying to run the game on the GMA950 onboard video i know it aint a killer gpu but the game should atleast load up.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 11, 2006)

Me too facing this problem,Sometimes in loading nfsc crash and give the sh*t "nfsc.exe encountered a problem and needs to be closed" error.

I am running it on High Setting 2XAA @ 1024X768 Resolution on my XFX 6600GT 256 MB.

I don't care about demo,i will buy the full version in few days.


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

i guess in tht case my statement tht carbon wont work on onboard grafix has some truth in it


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2006)

Some screenshots , Game settings 800x600 with full settings, except aa 2xq and filtering Trilinear. 

*img237.imageshack.us/img237/2205/nfsc1fx0.th.jpg   
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/5601/nfsc2cl8.th.jpg
*img135.imageshack.us/img135/858/nfsc3fw3.th.jpg
*img166.imageshack.us/img166/4805/nfsc4qa0.th.jpg
*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7907/nfsc5tl9.th.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

/\/\ well, the highways are W__I__D__E__R than ever before 

well, there was someone suggesting "installing the game thru the "Autorun", instead of thru "setup.exe". try this method. (i forgot who posted that  )

@techno_funky, with your PC config, the game *should* load up (if not run sucessfully).

also try renaming the INTRO MOVIE file name. you'll find it in "CARBON/MOVIE/"attract_movie_english_ntsc.vp6""  (<== the filename is just a guess).


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 12, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> Question: how can u get this game?
> Answer: buy it or wait for digit to publish the demo in their dvd



Cant i buy demo 
As i have dial up connection and i cant download demo .


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

Demo's are for FREE, so no one will sell it.
you've to wait till December, when all the PC mags. will give it in their DVD's.

maybe you can request for it, coz many members are from Mumbai & are playing it.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 12, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Demo's are for FREE, so no one will sell it.
> you've to wait till December, when all the PC mags. will give it in their DVD's.
> 
> maybe you can request for it, coz many members are from Mumbai & are playing it.



YEs i am requesting the demo.
I will pay for DVD or Cd (That has Demo) and for courier charges. 

I live in bombay/


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

I also have a small request. can someone post Screenshots, @ 1280x1024 or higher Resolution, of....
=>BMW M3 GTR
=>Mitsubishi Lancer Evo IX
=>=>any Muscle Car.

All with STOCK Body.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2006)

^^

I will do that ! Just wait 2-3 days,i will buy the full version..


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 12, 2006)

/\/\ Thanks man


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 12, 2006)

BMW 
*img166.imageshack.us/img166/3052/bmwgtrly0.th.jpg

MUSCLE
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/4865/anymusclecar2ll2.th.jpg

all @ 1680x1050 wide, enjoy 
P.S-Lancer isnt available yet@59%!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks for posting screens widescreen...


----------



## mostwanted (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: neeNEED FOR SPEED NEW SERIES COMMING........DISCUSSION*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> seen the screenies and vidz... to tell the truth I'm not quite impressed....the grafix of NFS MW was extremely beautiful and realistic.... this one seems more of a "plastik" sort !!! Well, as suggested, the gameplay seems interesting but the naming is trashy !!!!



completely agree wid you


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2006)

@W i d e S c r e e N, thanks man. 

Wow EA crpped the graphics this time, i guess  .

the BMW's got tooooo much reflection.

In Most Wanted, all the cars looked REAL, with good reflection blah blah blah  
Most wanted's Graphics was *CLASSY*

EA is really good at making the BEST Game series into Crp  

Watch this *VIDEO-  Heat Level 8 and Pierced Tires*  posted by nfsunlimited forum  member "hellkiri"

this time we can go ON driving with *Flat Tires*


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 13, 2006)

no problm mates..

*img110.imageshack.us/img110/4857/qalu9.th.jpg


above is a 1600x1200 at full(except the F**Ked up motion blur) @ 7800GT/AMD64 x2/1gb/92.91 ForceWare
i agree the graphics sucks, but the gameplay is incredible, it's a "pleasure" to play.

-
How to enable neons?Where to buy neons?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2006)

Motion blur makes the game graphics cr*p.It also decreases 5-6 fps.

Hey widescreen can you tell the fps you are getting ?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @W i d e S c r e e N, thanks man.
> 
> Wow EA crpped the graphics this time, i guess  .
> 
> the BMW's got tooooo much reflection.




Every single car in the game is wrapped/laminated with shiny plastic  . Depressin if they call this graphical update, the game seems like nfsu2 with increased system reuirements for no or very little reason.


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 13, 2006)

I finally got the game its more like underground 2 with a mix of  Most Wanted .
  The career mode is too short, I got the game on Saturday and completed it on Sunday.
  Most of the good cars are unlocked at the last stage of the game that really sux (Nissan Skyline, Lancer EVO 9..)
  So end up playing most the game with a DUM car. 

  I think multiplayer will make up for things it lacks in single player , Few of the races r really exciting ,the wingman stuff is good but I only used blocker because the others were of no use.

  The car graphics and customization is excellent in the game. The AI has improved a lot the its gives bit of a challenge.

  Finally NFS C is good and excellent game to play with mid blowing graphics, the only draw back is the career mode is too short.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2006)

No-Offence Cub3noid,
man, you're the only guy who's impressed with the *Carbon's gfx.*

the cars shine like if they were coated with CHROME. 

maybe you are playing i at a lower settings.

Carbon's car gfx. is like that of Richard Burns Rally. very Outdated gfx.

MW  was AWESOME, infact  many people liked Most Wanted just for its GRAPHICs Quality.


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 13, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> No-Offence Cub3noid,
> man, you're the only guy who's impressed with the *Carbon's gfx.*
> 
> the cars shine like if they were coated with CHROME.
> ...



   Hey you r right MW has good graphics 

I’m a 3d Artist and card I have is 512mb Nvidia Quadro FX 4500 and dell 20” TFT DVI monitor (Ultra sharp) so I guess the graphics r not crappy.
  The only thing is light factor MW its day this is all night. 
  I do Agree I don’t run the game at its maximum settings since I run other applications in the back ground(I render video files so it sucks the life of  my 4Gb ram). 

  By the way in the paint options there is Chrome paint in which the car shines like crazy like u said.

  I Luv NFS MW but this game is also good, only wish that they could have copied MW style than Underground 2(but it was worth waiting 4 days of download time, I was more interested in the bonus Cd for the behind the scenes stuff ,this Bonus stuff is too good compared to MW  )

*NFS MW ROCKS*  it *RULZ* man best NFS series ever ,*NFS C Is COOL* will be the future of NFS


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 13, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Motion blur makes the game graphics cr*p.It also decreases 5-6 fps.
> 
> Hey widescreen can you tell the fps you are getting ?


which tool to use? 

and nobody answered my Qs about NEONs? where r they availbl?


----------



## iMav (Nov 13, 2006)

for fps use fraps .... u can get a trial version at download.com


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2006)

@Wide Screen:You can also use D3D Gear to know fps.

Download Trial here


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2006)

@Cub3noid, as you're 3d artist, do you have tools/software to make Cars for games like MW, or Carbon..?

Or can you tell us what software is used for this purpose, especially MW & Carbon's 

==Off-Topic==
What happened to Qwerty_Maniac ?


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 13, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> @Cub3noid, as you're 3d artist, do you have tools/software to make Cars for games like MW, or Carbon..?
> 
> Or can you tell us what software is used for this purpose, especially MW & Carbon's
> 
> ...


 I think your taking the topic somewhere else?
  I’m 3d artist not a game developer 
  I mostly used to  Autodesk 3D Studio Max ,I ‘m not so very comfortable with Maya, Softimage XSI ,Cinema 4d.  

 I'm sorry don’t know what tools they use to create models for NFS C or NFS MW . At end it depends on the format of the model and ploy count(no.of polygons) , u can create using Max and Gmax finally export it in the format u want but u need to put lot of hard work to do one model .

  Game modeling right now is a pain since u cannot create photorealistic models due to polygon constrains.
  I ‘m waiting for Unreal Tournament 2007 as they have developed a new engine and the pushed the polygon count very high (each character in UT 2007 has more number of polygons than an entire level in UT 2004 that’s mean’s very real looking character lot of details rather than just a texture on a box).

cherrs dude enjoy the game 

Peace 
Cubenoid
*www.cubenoid.com


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 13, 2006)

Default settings used (no "2" advanced option edited) 
Screen Size  :  1680X1050 Average Frames Per Second rec.,

@LOW           :  60 FPS
@MED           :  40 FPS
@HIGH         :  25 FPS

Shader detalis plays VERY important role here.
FRAPS 2.8.1


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 13, 2006)

Good fps !


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks @Cub3noid, for clearing my doubts .

by the way did you guys TRY the *Hidden Camera Views in Most Wanted.*

its not that Toca Edit nfsMW Camera Hack.

Its awesome. ==>"One of the camera modes is called "superfar".. and it basically explains what it is. Another one is called "drift", and I think this is the view that's used when the speedbreaker is enabled (not very easy to drive with this), and lastly, theres one called "pursuit".."

"apparently there are a few disabled camera views in NFS MW. there's a little utility to enable them"  made by the NFS MOD GOD "Arushan"

Source & Download link *HERE*


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 14, 2006)

@s18000rpm
did u get ur hands on Carbon yet?


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 14, 2006)

I am dying to play this game . Demo NFS Carbon game


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 14, 2006)

@W i d e S c r e e N. NO dude.
coz my PC cant handle the game at all & cant be upgraded with any latest Gfx. card.
HP scks, if i go for new m/b, i've to get new XP


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 14, 2006)

Uh, this will probably sound dumb, but how on earth do i buy a new car?? I couldnt find any car-lots anywhere...


----------



## Cub3noid (Nov 14, 2006)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Uh, this will probably sound dumb, but how on earth do i buy a new car?? I couldnt find any car-lots anywhere...


 you win the boos races and u unlock the cars 

Most of the good cars are unlocked at the last stage of the game that really sux(Nissan Skyline, Lancer EVO 9..)
So end up playing most the game with a DUM car.

I think abt 65% of the game i played with Mazda and then moved on skyline mclaren


----------



## hellrider (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey how can I sell my used cars in carbon!! Can't find that option anywhere..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 14, 2006)

@s18000rpm
hope u get to play soon.

SELECT CAR>(PRESS 1) CAREER CONTROLS>SELL CAR.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2006)

^^ If u want to remain a fan of the nfs series , i seriously suggest to avoid this installment . The more i play this game the more i hate it. 

UBISOFT will gain the top game publisher position not only becase of the great games its delivering but also because EA continuosly crapping each game they are provide.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey guys i have bought Need for speed carbon collector's edition.the game is awesome,graphics are not bad.There are 30(Did not check properly ) EA music tracks in it.It is too similar to NFSMW.You can't customize BMW Car in it. 

Just see the screens:

*img142.imageshack.us/img142/3605/nfscdl6.th.jpg

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/7258/nfsc1lw0.th.jpg

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/953/nfsc2da5.th.jpg

*img92.imageshack.us/img92/8643/nfsc3ur1.th.jpg

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/7228/nfsc4sn7.th.jpg

I will add more soon,i am playing it...........


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 14, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ^^ If u want to remain a fan of the nfs series , i seriously suggest to avoid this installment . The more i play this game the more i hate it.
> 
> UBISOFT will gain the top game publisher position not only becase of the great games its delivering but also because EA continuosly crapping each game they are provide.




couldnt agree more, the damn truth it is.

EA is only on top because the sports titles it sells.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Hey guys i have bought Need for speed carbon collector's edition.the game is awesome,graphics are not bad.There are only 11 EA music tracks in it.It is too similar to NFSMW.You can't customize BMW Car in it.
> 
> Just see the screens:
> 
> ...



Man what settings are u playing it on? u have 6600gt na? I have to keep the resol to 800x600 other full settings with 2xq aa and filtering trilinear to keep the game smooth.

Is there any tweak which lets me set the motion blur to appear on really high speeds , i am totally pis$ed with motion blur on in the whole races from the start. I dont want to disable it entirely but want it to appear at high sppeds only,or when applying nitrous boost.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 14, 2006)

Cub3noid said:
			
		

> you win the boos races and u unlock the cars
> 
> Most of the good cars are unlocked at the last stage of the game that really sux(Nissan Skyline, Lancer EVO 9..)
> So end up playing most the game with a DUM car.
> ...


Ok fine..It said i have unlocked the Eclipse GT. Now how do i buy it?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah i have XFX 6600GT 256MB and playing it on 1024X768 Resolution 2X AA with almost high settings( shader qualiity=mid,motion blur off,vsync off)
__________


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> Is there any tweak which lets me set the motion blur to appear on really high speeds , i am totally pis$ed with motion blur on in the whole races from the start. I dont want to disable it entirely but want it to appear at high sppeds only,or when applying nitrous boost.



Don't know


----------



## hellrider (Nov 14, 2006)

I hav XFX 6600GT 256MB n' am playing in high settings, 800x600 res, AF on, 2x AA, v sync off, remaining everything set on high!!

Now again a *remainder* how do i sell the cars here!!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 14, 2006)

hellrider said:
			
		

> I hav XFX 6600GT 256MB n' am playing in high settings, 800x600 res, AF on, 2x AA, v sync off, remaining everything set on high!!
> 
> Now again a *remainder* how do i sell the cars here!!


Go to your safe house menu -> select cars-> choose the car you want to sell. There is an option to sell the cars in that view.
My question is entirely the opposite. How and from where can i buy cars?


----------



## hellrider (Nov 14, 2006)

Go to car lot, u can find 'em in the world map.. there u can buy the cars!!
If u can't find markers for car lot in world map just roam in the city till u find one!!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Nov 14, 2006)

Well the thing is, i did roam around quite a bit in the city, but still did not find any car-lots. I guess ill just have to try againl.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 14, 2006)

^^The car lots are UNLOCKED when you progress in the game. (i think  ).


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Yeah i have XFX 6600GT 256MB and playing it on 1024X768 Resolution 2X AA with almost high settings( shader qualiity=mid,motion blur off,vsync off)
> __________
> 
> 
> Don't know



I am playing on shader high , blur on , 2xq aa with 800x600


edit:  Lokks like everyone is pis$ed with the motion blur thingy in nfsc 



> Hopefully, NVIDIA will have released an updated driver by the time this game ships which fixes these performance issues and makes the game far more playable for geforce 7 series.  Until then however, the best advice we can offer is to turn off the motion blur feature (which in all honesty you should probably do anyway, given how distracting it is), which should give you a far
> 
> Source - elitebastards





> The game's appearance looks a bit different to NFSMW, not dramatically so, but the motion blur in particular has been ramped up and might annoy a fair few people - luckily it can be turned off.
> - Koroush Ghazi(Tweakguides forums)





> I just finished playing around with the demo and man, it's unreal how bad this game performs considering how awful it looks. The buildings/road textures are horrible, they're so low res it looks like they slapped some motion blur on a 6 year old game and then imported some new car models.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> I am playing on shader high , blur on , 2xq aa with 800x600



How much fps you are getting in nfsc ?

I am playing @ 15-30 fps......


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2006)

Why are u playing a car game at 15-30 fps ,makes no sense. 

I am above 30fps usually , sometimes hits a low till 25. Even if i lower the settings further , the game hits lof fps of 25approx . Maybe my 1 gb ram is not enuf.


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 14, 2006)

Because i wanna game to look gorgeous......


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 14, 2006)

U have turned shader detail to mid , that takes away the good looks a lot. I'd rather lower down the resol then sacrificing on details. 
But this game is sh1t and very high on resources. Even on the lowest setting i get random hiccups in the game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 15, 2006)

So guys , does the Story goes exciting (MW like) or did EA cped that too, like the gfx.


----------



## hellrider (Nov 15, 2006)

There r lot of cinematics here, but I still didn't understood a thing abt the story other than occupying territories!! And Indeed motion blur is pain in the a$$, screen gets blurred even at 40 or 50kmph!!


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 15, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> So guys , does the Story goes exciting (MW like) or did EA cped that too, like the gfx.



Story is decent,not a bad game....


----------



## maz9009 (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> wow guys the amazing ..................must be near 100mil easy!!!


I agree that piracy is a bad thing but look people get LPE (Low Price Editions) of books in countries like India, Pakistan, Afghanistan etc. And these LPE versions cannot be called pirated. If LPE of games and applications are also made available for countries mentioned above where buying power of an average man is not that much as compared to USA, Europe etc. Guranteed Piracy will be rooted out....Otherwise it's almost impossible to convince people to buy softwares at prices way beyond their reach.....

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coming to the topic NFS Carbon...Guys I bought an X1950pro about 4 days ago and here are some screen shots with all eye candy enabled at 1280x1024 4XFSAA and Motion Blur On....As per requested earlier I am posting thumbnails

Enjoy.........
*img451.imageshack.us/img451/3607/nfsc2006111322544454hr2.th.jpg
*img453.imageshack.us/img453/4750/nfsc2006111323151060ia5.th.jpg
*img172.imageshack.us/img172/4907/nfsc2006111323161073wl6.th.jpg
*img131.imageshack.us/img131/82/nfsc2006111322524054fb5.th.jpg
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/6131/nfsc2006111314512506md3.th.jpg
*img295.imageshack.us/img295/9932/nfsc2006111314551662yt4.th.jpg
*img82.imageshack.us/img82/2869/nfsc2006111314572393vm7.th.jpg
*img475.imageshack.us/img475/675/nfsc2006111323124078og3.th.jpg
*img50.imageshack.us/img50/1019/nfsc2006111323145839re6.th.jpg
*img247.imageshack.us/img247/2875/nfsc2006111412482571dz8.th.jpg

Also plz take a look at this Chained Drift (Canyon). This is my max till now. Filesize is 5MB

*www.yourfilehost.com/media.php?cat=mov&file=NFS_Carbon__Canyon_Drift_719K_.mp4


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 17, 2006)

I am dying to play this game
Even demo will do 

Digit please provide Demo of this game

I am dying .

((((maz9009 How u created that video , From which software.))))


And how much this game cost in india.


----------



## maz9009 (Nov 17, 2006)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> ((((maz9009 How u created that video , From which software.))))



I recorded it through FRAPS. When you begin recording the game...Framerates take a huge hit...About 30%...Overall FRAPS is good with easy one button to take Screen Shots and Benchmark etc...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

Although the game itself is a great dissapointment to me, but something amazing to notice here is the *10,100+* views to this thread and *522* Replies including this one


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

ya this thread is i guess 1 of the longest running non-sticky


----------



## hellrider (Nov 17, 2006)

For me NFS porsche is the one of the gr8est releases in NFS franchise!!
After NFS porsche all succeeding ones are very arcade stuff!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 17, 2006)

Hi there HellRider, thats ^^ exactly what i've always thought.

NFS PU rocks, if only it had the Graphics of MW, it'd be be AWESOME.

coming back to the topic, how many of you guys completed the Carbon, & tell us a bit 'bout the Soundtrack & some Cop chases, is it good.

& give us review on the Challenge series, from what i've read in NFS fan sites, i think the Challenge series is kinda NFS HP2.

& why have you guys stopped posting Sceenshots.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

well though i hv 'bought' the collector's edition i hv not installed and played the game coz of my exams and i will only be playing this game on the 21stof december .... 1 month of wait and it seems from the reviews tht the wait is not worth


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 17, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> well though i hv 'bought' the collector's edition i hv not installed and played the game coz of my exams and i will only be playing this game on the 21stof december .... 1 month of wait and it seems from the reviews tht the wait is not worth



College ke hi toh exams hain,just install and enjoy !


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

music selection seems to be degrading in the series since the original nfsu , nfsu tracks were the best , nfsu2 also had good tracks but not as many as the predecessor. From nfsmw i liked only three tracks and in nfsc not a single track till now is as good to be remembered.


----------



## iMav (Nov 17, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> College ke hi toh exams hain,just install and enjoy !


 risk kaun le pata chala game bhi boring aur marks ke lag gaye na idhar ke na udhar ke


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> risk kaun le pata chala game bhi boring aur marks ke lag gaye na idhar ke na udhar ke



Arey dont worry , game itna raddi hai ki apne aap hi padhai ka man ho jaaega


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 19, 2006)

I played it finally on my friends PC, this one's good


----------



## iMav (Nov 19, 2006)

game sucks fcuk all grapics wtf has ea done ..... its so simplistic it looks like me playing with my hot wheels the game looks so yucky


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 19, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> fcuk all grapics wtf has ea done




Yup Graphics sucks,most wanted had better graphics...



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> its so simplistic it looks like me playing with my hot wheels the game looks so yucky




Yeah too simple,sh*t gameplay value.


----------



## hard_rock (Nov 19, 2006)

Most Wanted ran with 6600LE with all eye candy set to max... and performed gr8. But I dont know what Special Graphics Feature is there in carbon that it runs sluggish.. If Autosculpt feature is added to Mostwanted and again released then I think again Mostwanted would be a hit. Main and only new feature in carbon is autosculpt... Though graphics is far far crappy than it's predecessors, this feature outweighs it.


----------



## iMav (Nov 20, 2006)

auto scuplt along with day & night racing plus crew and MW grafix super hit


----------



## faraaz (Nov 20, 2006)

^ - Sounds like NFS Carbon 2 to me!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 20, 2006)

carbon was a big letdown , now i am loking forward to Colin Mcrae: Dirt and Test drive unlimited on PC.


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2006)

cud some1 clear a few things abt carbon's movie .... y is the cute chick angry at me and y is evry1 saying didnt expect u here 'again' i dont remember u1 or u2 being in palmont city .... actually u2 was in bay view mw in rockport where was u1??


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 21, 2006)

I have not played much , but the story contineus from NFSMW , u r the same guy from nfsmw and u have some history in the palmont city , and now u r back here which everyone is talking abt.


----------



## iMav (Nov 21, 2006)

ya i am the same guy frm mw thts k but wen was i in palmont city


----------



## Longi_hasgeforcemx (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed Carbon Official System Requirements...*



			
				akshayt said:
			
		

> The official PC system requirements for Need for Speed Carbon are the following:
> 
> Windows XP Service Pack 2 (32-bit Version) orWindows 2000 Service Pack 4
> CPU: 1.7 GHz or better
> ...


----------



## iMav (Nov 23, 2006)

well the only way to not get very annoyed is get urself a new grafix card


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2006)

get a new graphic card  *IF*, you'd like to play other games.

Coz investing on a gfx. card just for NFS Carbon is worthless. 

see the screenies in this thread, NFS Carbon gfx. is like of a 'B' Grade game.


----------



## da_tcpip (Nov 23, 2006)

frankly speakin .. the game is shorter than i expected.. gfx is really impressive if you have a decent card.. and will suck if you lower anything... so if you think gfx are bad.. blame whole and soul on your worthless gfx card


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2006)

^^ i had the chance of Playing this NFS Carbon on a PC with 79xx gfx card (not sure which model @ chennai) @ full settings, === the game's gfx. *SCKS BIG-TIME* .
Did you notice the reflection on the cars in NFS:C, compare that with NFS Most Wanted. 

they say, with time & technology, we see Improvement in everything.

I guess EA didnt understand the "Improvement part" .   (in gfx. dept.)


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah the reflection on car sucks.....
Most wanted was better than sh*t carbon...


----------



## akshayt (Nov 23, 2006)

use 3D Analyser or something if you have a GPU that is not supported.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 23, 2006)

*Need for Speed™ Carbon Remix*

"Jumpcut in association with EA is organizing a competiton where you have to remix elements from Need for Speed Carbon to *create a trailer like video* featureing canyon racing. Prizes include $1500 for the winner, *Logitech G25 Racing Wheel*  for 2nd place and PlayStation2 for third place."

source ::nfs unlimited

you've to REMIX the video here @ Jumpcut using the video's provided there.

Go on guys, create the Videos & show the world your Creativity


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 23, 2006)

da_tcpip said:
			
		

> frankly speakin .. the game is shorter than i expected.. gfx is really impressive if you have a decent card.. and will suck if you lower anything... so if you think gfx are bad.. blame whole and soul on your worthless gfx card



Graphics are nothing special to what config it needs to run carbon , and the reflections on cars are horrible , motion blur sucks, nothing new in gameplay, etc results it being a sucky lame game.


----------



## akshayt (Nov 24, 2006)

Carbon doesn't need a very high end PC, atleast the graphic card. The GPU requirements are best only slighly more than MW which is a very good thing indeed.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 24, 2006)

akshayt said:
			
		

> Carbon doesn't need a very high end PC, atleast the graphic card. The GPU requirements are best only slighly more than MW which is a very good thing indeed.



The gpu requirements are not slightly more , its much much more. I have to run this game compromising on resolution,AA,filtering and world detail .whereas MW ran on full settings smoothly. I think this is  a way big difference on gpu requirements.


----------



## bingo (Nov 29, 2006)

I dont know about high drifting Scores. But i just did a 1,130,560 on a track drift in 2 laps. I got a wierd Reward card after that - Arcade level 1???,. what the hell is that??. 

anyways. the vid is here. lemme know if its any good?.

*rapidshare.com/files/5244798/1130knew.rar.html


----------



## montylee (Nov 29, 2006)

bingo said:
			
		

> I dont know about high drifting Scores. But i just did a 1,130,560 on a track drift in 2 laps. I got a wierd Reward card after that - Arcade level 1???,. what the hell is that??.
> 
> anyways. the vid is here. lemme know if its any good?.
> 
> *rapidshare.com/files/5244798/1130knew.rar.html



Man u see this and then reply:

*jeffareid.net/nfsc/7milliondrift.wmv


----------



## bingo (Nov 29, 2006)

montylee said:
			
		

> Man u see this and then reply:
> 
> *jeffareid.net/nfsc/7milliondrift.wmv



Umm Dude its a canyon drift try it in a circuit drift...


althogh 7mil roks


----------



## akshayt (Nov 29, 2006)

which GPU is that that you need to make so many compromises?


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 30, 2006)

6600gt


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 30, 2006)

*Photo Mode to Showroom*
You can now import the pictures you took in the game's Photo Mode on the PC or on Xbox 360. 
To start simply edit your profile: if you're on the Xbox 360, select Xbox Live and enter in your xbox live gamertag and if you're on the pc type in the ea account username.
Then just visit the Upload page and select Import at the Need for Speed Carbon row. All the pictures you have online will be available for importing. Also since the original pictures are a bit too dark, they will be automatically brightened

Source NfsUnlimited


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 1, 2006)

> So finally, EA teamed up with FHM magazine to give you the chance to vote for one of their 10 hot models where only lucky one will get the chance to star in the next Need For Speed game
> 
> 
> To celebrate the launch of Need for Speed Carbon, we've teamed up with EA games to give one of the lucky ladies below the chance to see herself become queen of the pixels! The lady in question will be flown to EA's studios in the states, where, after a bit of clever electronic jiggery-pokery, she'll become the hottest video game property since Lara Croft and star as a character in the next game in the gear-crunchingly good Need for Speed series. All we need now are some votes - that's where you come in. As you can see, all of our ten finalists are worthy winner but as Sean Connery once said - there can be only one! Take a look through the profiles below, (making sure to pay close attention to their eye-pleasing pictures), then cast your vote to see your favourite as a foxy rubber burner on a console near you soon!
> ...


 
IMO No ONE .

I dont want any Girl Hot or Cool , i just want more *FUN* in the GAME.


----------



## sam9s (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon, next in the NFS Series*



			
				mAV3 said:
			
		

> when i told my 9 yr old brother who also luvs the nfs series about the name carbon he said  .... not a bad suggestion



LOL that was a cool one....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 1, 2006)

*www.classic.fhm.com/asp_code/needforspeed/img/pic9.jpg


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: neeNEED FOR SPEED NEW SERIES COMMING........DISCUSSION*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> seen the screenies and vidz... to tell the truth I'm not quite impressed....the grafix of NFS MW was extremely beautiful and realistic.... this one seems more of a "plastik" sort !!! Well, as suggested, the gameplay seems interesting but the naming is trashy !!!!


I just downloaded the demo of need for speed Karbon just look at the girls hair just before the race starts its way to real.I hope that type of graphics is presnt in upcoming titles such as call of duty 3
__________


			
				tarey_g said:
			
		

> *www.classic.fhm.com/asp_code/needforspeed/img/pic9.jpg


Yeah u did a great thing i hope u pass out tomorrow


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: neeNEED FOR SPEED NEW SERIES COMMING........DISCUSSION*



			
				Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Yeah u did a great thing i hope u pass out tomorrow


^^ WTF 

why  are saying this???


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 4, 2006)

^^ Even he does not know .I saw the same post by him/her/(him+her) quoting my comment in some other thread too.


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> him/her/*(him+her)*


 now thts being a bit too harsh


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2006)

I have not started being harsh yet , whatever that person is posting ,has done it more than once. I have not reported the post yet. lets see what does he/she/(+) means with all this.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 5, 2006)

hey chill tarey... I think that guy/gal didn't mean any offense... 

His comment "Yeah u did a great thing i hope u pass out tomorrow" is just a satirical view of your cool sig "I cheated in Moral Science test and passed" ..
hope u relate now....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 5, 2006)

ya maybe , but he quoted me on some other thread and wrote the same thing , i have yet to see if there are more such threads.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 6, 2006)

Guys watch this INSANE *Drift* 

Source : nfsunlimited forum


----------



## caleb (Dec 10, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Guys watch this INSANE *Drift*
> 
> Source : nfsunlimited forum


 WOW...AWESOME Drift moves...I wish I can do that...how did this guy Myoughi manage that? Hey I just bought Carbon 3 days ago and I'm enjoying every minute of it's game play...the graphics are absolutely awesome.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 10, 2006)

> "Electronic Arts sees only fit to synch itself with the coming of the next generation of console and PC hardware. The company announces the launch of "The Island" on November 14.
> 
> "The Island" is a fictional landscape covering 600 square miles of various regions, topologies, and weather conditions. This is where "The Island" (same name, but also a lineup of games fully contained within this single massively open world) will be played in conjunction with each other.
> 
> ...


Source: QJ.net
*its a fake*
but the idea is good, One BIG Installation & Three Games in it.
__________
Some cool tools for NFS Carbon @ *NFS Planet*
__________
---
any one tried the "Split Screen Mode" in Carbon.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Dec 10, 2006)

after playing NFSC, i started hating myself as i had to delete MW to make space for carbon!


----------



## iMav (Dec 10, 2006)

^^ bad luck man .... seriously bad luck


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 10, 2006)

@Blackleopard92: Delete the poor carbon and play Most wanted.....


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 10, 2006)

whoa this is a huge thread
is ther lanplay in carbon (i could play online which was most unexpected as i hav pirated game)  i hate carbon for its night  i liked mw more


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 12, 2006)

Is this game better than NFS Most Wanted

I want to Play NFS carbon , where to get copy and what is the cost of DVD.
I live in bombay


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 12, 2006)

The game is no better than most wanted , Infact its the worst NFS game ever. don't buy this game, save your money and take your girlfriend out on a nice costly dinner  .


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 12, 2006)

Check this pic about the *NFS Recycle* 

"How many times are we going to buy the SAME GAME" 

*img83.imageshack.us/img83/2567/recyclingxx7.th.jpg

Source :nfs unlimited forum


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 12, 2006)

u can download it via torrentz or u can get it from rapidshare links 
u will hav to find the links on ur own and need a good broadband connection
my question again 
is ther lanplay in carbon
if there is how to play??
__________
u can download it via torrentz or u can get it from rapidshare links 
u will hav to find the links on ur own and need a good broadband connection
my question again 
is ther lanplay in carbon
if there is how to play??
__________
sorry for the double post


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 12, 2006)

^^hey Slayer dude, @AMITAGARWAL02 probably meant "where to get the *Original copy* of the game." & not the Pirated.

As you have the game, couldnt you figure it out yourself about it. *smilies.sofrayt.com/1/950/upset.gif

btw theres *no lan play available in carbon*


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 12, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Check this pic about the *NFS Recycle*
> 
> "How many times are we going to buy the SAME GAME"
> 
> ...



Haha. lol. I think everyone will get a good idea abt the game by this.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Dec 12, 2006)

I cant run NFS Carbon DEMO On PC Why

I am talking about DEMO version.

So i can or cant run NFS Carbon Full version . what is reply

I can run NFS Most wanted demo and full version with setting upto 1024 and more 1280 

Asrock775Dual-915GL  

I have 2 Gb Ram. 128 Video memory , 3.00 MHZ Processor

WIn xp Professinal Version 2002 Service pack 2 
Direct X  9.0 C
i dont have any graphics card.

Now help please


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 12, 2006)

^^Onboard or Dedicated Gfx. card???


----------



## shadow slayer 2007 (Dec 12, 2006)

sorry man this is wat i liked in chip forum 
i could talk of pirted games lol


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 13, 2006)

^^ No thx for the too much info that is not allowed on the forum , reported.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 13, 2006)

there's a model requesting VOTE @ nfsunlimited forum to get featured in *NFS11*. 
 *img135.imageshack.us/img135/6343/laurazt2.th.jpg what next??? imo She+NFS=*smilies.sofrayt.com/aiw/vomit.gif


> Remember FHM's Next NFS Model poll? Laura Southgate, one of the girls running for the title of the star character in the next Need for Speed game, has asked us to show her some support and vote for her in the poll. She even sent us a nice ltitle exclusive picture. Be sure to go and give her a vote @ our forum and if you're not sure if you really want to vote for her, stop by in our forum and let her convince you.
> A nice move by Laura, I must say, since it is the Need for Speed fans who are best to decide who the next NFS model should be.



check out my post for the *NFS 11 Model Contest Details **post#559*

Source link => nfs unlimited

that model has posted her pics on that forum. one particular pic has been viewed a lot of times *smilies.sofrayt.com/fdm/anonymous.gif


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 15, 2006)

*NFS C: SaveEditor - a powerful Savegame-Editor*!
Coderipper released a really powerful tool for Need for Speed Carbon! The SaveEditor 1.25 solves all your problems regarding savegames.

This small program allows you to:
=>change the amount of money
=>edit your alias and crew name
=>modify the "heat" level on any of your cars in career mode
=>unlock cars, perfomance, visual, aftermarket and autosculpt stuff
=>*repair your savefiles* (*fix checksum*, change cd key)
=>explore and modify internal data structures of the game
=>also, there is a free savefile library, which you can use to create your own save modification programs

Source NFS Planet + Download linkNFS Files


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

thankx a lot 18000


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 15, 2006)

The biggest sucky thing abt the game is that ,all the really awesome cars get unlocked after the game is complete , wtf will i do with those cars if the game is already complete . Stupid idiots.


----------



## iMav (Dec 15, 2006)

ya i mean the first three cars are actually sh!t


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy New Year to all Carbon's 

*Collector's Edition Patch*
This *patch adds* to your NFSC: - *MASK and PINSTRIPE vinyls - SIX NEW Challenge Series Races *(you might have to complete first old ones to unlock the new ones) - *THREE MORE Drifting Race Areas* (I didn't find any difference to my old game, but they should be there) For unlocking cars, just use different trainers, if you want to. *CCX and other cars should also come up now with out any trainers*


----------



## blademast3r (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey guys nfs c runs much faster than nfs mw on my comp(check specs below) at 800x600 low!!! whoopie...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 3, 2007)

did anyone of you guys noticed that the *Canyon Drift* tracks are somewhat familiar.

there are ony *FIVe Canyon drift Tracks*, the rest are just a *MIRROR of these tracks*.

i was playin NFS Carbon at my bro's (first time playin the nfs c challenge series), i noticed this Cheap EA trick.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 3, 2007)

o wow.chepo eaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alok4best (Jan 6, 2007)

I need a help...I have a decent config with P4 2.4GHz..512MB RAM Intel 865GBF board and Gforce2 card..MW runs great on my pc..but when i tried carbon demo on my pc a long way back in october ,the games was nt running on my pc..I mean i can only see blurred images and sound...wat cud have gone wrong...I didnt try full game till now..may b after exams I'll try again...


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 12, 2007)

> *EA have released more content on their PC webstore*, and among the new bundles are seven cars that were previously *unlockable in the game*. The cars are spread across five car bundles, each selling for USD 5. The bundles also contain other cars which can be unlocked normally.
> 
> Exotic Base Car Bundle - 2006 Porsche 911 Turbo
> Muscle Base Car Bundle - 1971 Dodge Challenger
> ...



Source: www.nfsunlimited.net

F|_|kin EA.

how much money are they going to loot. first they want us to pay for a crp game & then this sh|t. 
__________
*a nice tool*
*NFS Multiconverter.*

==> Allows to *convert music from NFS U2, MW and Carbon* in just 1 *single tool*, and also movies. 

Here's the readme: 

This program is used for converting music and video from the Need For Speed game series. 

List of supported games: 
NFS Carbon [music and video] 
NFS Most Wanted [video only] 
NFS Underground 2 [video only] 

Music can be converted into wav or mp3 format. 
Video can be converted only into avi format.

download link-> *NFS Multiconverter.*


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 12, 2007)

carbon has worthless music.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 12, 2007)

let me add another one- crappy graphics...


----------



## iMav (Jan 12, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> did anyone of you guys noticed that the *Canyon Drift* tracks are somewhat familiar.
> 
> there are ony *FIVe Canyon drift Tracks*, the rest are just a *MIRROR of these tracks*.
> 
> i was playin NFS Carbon at my bro's (first time playin the nfs c challenge series), i noticed this Cheap EA trick.


 afterall thts how it wud be ... if ur in 1 territory u cant hav different canyons ..... ghar ke samne ek hi gali hai jo apni hai .... 

on a lighter note i consider it more of a practice session .... just making us familiar with the track


----------



## wnns13 (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:
*Re: Need For Speed: Carbon.* 			 			 			 		 		 		 		Hey guys nfs c runs much faster than nfs mw on my comp(check specs below) at 800x600 low!!! whoopie...
 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________
				MY config (not the most powerful rig but i'm proud of what i hav)  
P4 2.53Ghz
Asrock mobo
256 MB DDR RAM
Geforce fx 5200 128 mb
80 GB Baracuda HDD
Samsung DVD writer





Hey You Dont Need 512 Ram?? Can You Run It With 256???
if So Than I Very Happy!

My System:
 Nvidia Geforce Mx 4000 PCI (not Express!) (I am getting a ATI Radeon 9250- -PCI Not Express)
 256 Ram
 Intel Celoron 2.93ghz 

So Can I Run The Game??? PLZ Reply Soon!


----------



## shyamno (Mar 31, 2007)

Can NFS Carbon run on Intel 965 Chipset boards with X3000(or X300) graphics..even on low settings ???


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

can work on Ati X300 but not on GMA X3000  i dont think so.. some friend of mine tried it , and he was unsuccessfull


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 31, 2007)

shyamno said:
			
		

> Can NFS Carbon run on Intel 965 Chipset boards with X3000(or X300) graphics..even on low settings ???


No


----------



## wnns13 (Apr 6, 2007)

wnns13 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> *Quote From Another Member :Re: Need For Speed: Carbon.*                                                                           Hey guys nfs c runs much faster than nfs mw on my comp(check specs below) at 800x600 low!!! whoopie...
> __________________
> MY config (not the most powerful rig but i'm proud of what i hav)
> ...


Forget It Someone Else was talking On Another Post And says It Works With 256 Ram


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 25, 2007)

*Drift School*

Real Life Drifting Tips


*Braking Drift:*

 Braking drift or “trail braking,” as it is sometimes called, is a technique that relies on transferring the weight of the car from the back to the front. For braking drift, what you want is a good amount of speed because you will need to brake hard, but not hard enough to kill the speed and cause under steer. Come into the turn fast in third gear, then, get on the brakes before you turn in. Apply just enough braking so that you feel the weight of the car shift from the rear to the front. At this point turn into the corner and downshift using rev-matching (or “heel and toe”) into second gear and gently start to accelerate while counter steering to guide you through the corner. This technique is exceptionally difficult and will take a lot of practice to get right, so this is definitely something that you want to walk through with a drifting instructor before you attempt it yourself at a drift event or school. 

*Inertial Drift:*

 Inertial drift is when you use the law of inertia and “swing” the car into a drift. The basic principal of this technique is simple, but this will definitely take some practice and skill before it can be done correctly. Accelerate to the corner fast, but you don’t need to go quite as fast as you would in a braking drift, then, in a quick motion, come off the throttle, steer away from the corner slightly, then turn into the corner hard, essentially “throwing” the car into the turn. After that, come back onto the throttle and counter steer accordingly. 

*Clutch Kick: *

This technique is easy but can cause a strain on your transmission and drive train, so this should only be used sparingly or if you have a purpose built drift car that will be maintained regularly. Clutch kicking is popping the clutch while you are on the throttle in order to upset the transaxle and cause you to slide from the break of the traction. You’ll want to use this on long, wide radius turns because it takes a lot of speed and you’ll need the room. Come at the turn in third gear at full throttle. While you are still on the throttle, step on the clutch and let the revs jump up, then, suddenly take your foot off the clutch as you turn in. The rear will break loose and you will start to slide. The rest is counter steering at full throttle all the way through the turn. This is the same technique the pros use to drift the banked turn at Irwindale Speedway. 

*Lift:*

 Lifting is another technique that is speed oriented and can be really dangerous, so this shouldn’t be attempted until you are totally confident in your ability and your drift instructors have given you the OK. To start your drift by lifting, you have to drive at full speed (in second or third gear depending on the corner) and take your foot off the throttle for just a moment. The rear will slide, and then you get back onto the throttle and counter steer.

Source: 

*www.motegiracing.com/techzone/media/topgraphic.jpg


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 26, 2007)

I usually use E-brake in carbon with controlled use of throttle to get through a drift. Amount of steering input is also very crucial. Good thing i have a PS2. Its analog sticks and pressure sensitive keys on its controller allow precise handling of the cars. I shudder to think what might happen to pc gamers with the keyboard and mouse.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 26, 2007)

actually these are the REAL LIFE Drifting Tips 

i thought of putting it in a new thread, but... 

Carbon's drifting physics sucks, why, coz you cant drift when free roaming.

the car behaves completely fkin different in drift mode, why is that?, EA cud have put just one car physics mode, coz it really sucks ,that we cant drift whenever we want to

a reason why i LOVE CMR05 & its Japan stage, filled with sooooooo many Hairpins, gives such a FEEL DRIFTKING factor when you take even ONE single harpin perfectly

i take really low-gear ratios, perfect for fast in-fast out & in-between lots of Drift


----------



## hash!! (Apr 26, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *Drift School*
> 
> *Braking Drift:*
> 
> Braking drift or “trail braking,” as it is sometimes called, is a technique that relies on transferring the weight of the car from the back to the front. For braking drift, what you want is a good amount of speed because you will need to brake hard, but not hard enough to kill the speed and cause under steer. Come into the turn fast in third gear, then, get on the brakes before you turn in. Apply just enough braking so that you feel the weight of the car shift from the rear to the front. At this point turn into the corner and downshift using rev-matching (or “heel and toe”) into second gear and gently start to accelerate while counter steering to guide you through the corner. This technique is exceptionally difficult and will take a lot of practice to get......................................


 
thats great info bro.... but lolz... i kinda realized halfway that its for actual driving.... like stuff to do when ure in your car and see a wide, 3 lane blacktop with beautiful bends (minus the potholes... ) and minimal traffic....
hmmmmm... that'd be fun... lolz...
but i think the changes we make in nfs carbon or mw, like increasing the downforce or reducing the shift time, etc, they dont quite make a huge difference... infact sometimes, they're sooo crappy that they make the stock settings seem better....
but whatever, could get some basic logic that can be applied in the game... 

edit: sorry, i saw ur second post right now...   my bad...


----------



## krazyfrog (Apr 27, 2007)

Are yaar, s18000, even i know they're real drift techniques. But since this was carbon thread, i commented on the drifting method in carbon. But you're right, the cars handle very differently in free roam and drift races. In drift races, they handle as if the road is covered with oil.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 27, 2007)

yup, & its not only Carbon, U1, U2 also had this Two Driving Physics

stupid EA, may someone make a true Sucessor to NFS Porsche Unleashed


----------



## n_klincarov (Jun 1, 2007)

My NFS CARBON only starts on 600x400:800x600 & 1024x768 although i have Ge force 7600GS with 256MB, 2GB RamMemory, AMD X2 DCore 3800+ and monitor Wide screen on 1400x900.
Why can`t i start on other resolutions?
If u know pleace anser.
TNX
n_klincarov@yahoo.com


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2007)

Custom Resolution Launcher v2
Description: Launch Need for Speed in any screen resolution. Ideal for widescreen displays.

more utilities


----------



## william.1985 (Oct 20, 2007)

hey i ma facing problem with NFS carbon... i installed it and after starting the game everything was fogged out i cant read ne thing neither can i see, my pc config. r acc. to game but still game is not running properly plzz help me out with this graphics problem...plz mail me the solutin my id is 1985.william@gmail.com i'll be gr8 ful plzzzz help me guys


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 20, 2007)

which Gfx. card you have?

are its drivers updated?


----------



## dharamveerg (Dec 4, 2007)

I laid my hands on nfs carbon. Can't get through the boss race


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

hows the boss races, i mean how many and what cars they hav.

Anybody tried wheelie on muscle cars ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 5, 2007)

^dude.

didnt u play carbon?

this is nfs carbon thrd.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 5, 2007)

wow! interesting


----------



## quan chi (Dec 6, 2007)

well is there any way by which the disabeled options on nfs mw can be activated when played on onboard gfx.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 6, 2007)

nope.

but you can turn ON/OFF some things with this NFS MW Graphics Optimizer


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> nope.
> 
> but you can turn ON/OFF some things with this NFS MW Graphics Optimizer



well i mean some features like rain water marks and motion blurr features are not shown on the menu.well is there any way by which they can be shown.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

no.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 7, 2007)

well when we get the police or the delivery mission in porsche


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 7, 2007)

after 5-6 missions.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Dec 7, 2007)

Carbon is a most crap car game i EVER played.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^that means you haven't played PS yet.


----------



## upendra_gp (Dec 11, 2007)

hey people I played it on my PlayStation 3 actually it is my first game I didn't find it 'that' bad as you are saying! The graphics are just MIND-BLOWING with excellent motion blurs and the beautiful RAIN , the awesome reflections on cars and surroundings! The GAMEPLAY is a bit boooring though! Even some songs are good too! It is ok game I will say! I will rate it 3/5.


----------



## rollcage (Feb 5, 2008)

I know pretty late but 

I have just started playing Carbon Collectors Ed 1.2,

any tips please .. How to play best..

and I have 17" Widescreen - resolution of 1440*900 how to play in most compatible manner


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ I think u must post in Racing Games Discussion thread.


----------

